# General Business Category > General Business Forum > [Question] Linking the Illuminati & SARB

## Frankincense

Greetings Kings,

In this Thread,
a peek inside the SA Reserve Bank

DaveA asked the question :"I wonder if a list of major shareholders and their interest is publicly available? " Re:SARB

This prominent question I feel has not been answered in the thread! Can anyone assist me in obtaining this information? :Confused: 

If SARB has 14 directors, 7 Private and 7 Government (only of late as was 6Pvt and 5 Gov originally) why only 10 photo's on thier website?

Also who grabbed more than the 10 000 shares before they capped it as they were able to keep whateva they had grabbed?

I would like to connect them them back to our current International Bankers who assist them in thier strategies as interests me. Any help would be great  :Bananadance:

----------


## Dave A

Here is the SA Reserve Bank Promotion of Access to Information Manual. You could always ask them directly  :Big Grin: 

I see the shares are traded and there has been some activity during the year. Would the share register be open to public inspection? I don't know if there has to be public disclosure of the shareholders  :Confused: 

Just love the current open sell offer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frankincense

I will find out and feedback...

Saw this same "open offer" earlier today, but it's capped at 10 000....that's why I wanna see who got the many 100K's of shares before they capped it making up the large %'s of  the 2 million shares,.....

This is criminal...end times ....

Added a little something to the "a peek inside the SA Reserve Bank" thread I thought you may enjoy reading...if in agreement with your understanding....

----------


## milan96

Here are some facts and questions regarding the SARB!
1.)	The share register is not public, the shareholders have the right to see/inspect it.
2.)	The register is incomplete!
3.)	The SARB has app. 650 shareholders
4.)	In the register is no single shareholder with more than 10.000 shares
5.)	SARB personal are holding shares, some are registered under the address of the SARB
6.)	Tito Mboweni owns 10.000 shares
7.)	There is no control from the shareholders, Mboweni do not allow this!
8.)	At the last AGM it was not allowed to asked questions
9.)	The proxy of the shareholder are appointed by Mboweni
10.)	A check of the delegation of shares from shareholders for the AGM to the management is not permitted!
11.)	The control of the SARB by the shareholders is not possible and is prevent by the government and Mboweni
12.)	In the reality the shareholders do not have any rights
13.)	A lawsuit against the SARB and Mboweni will last some years and will cost some R100,000
14.)	In my eyes, Mboweni is a lousy Governor and a gangster
15.)	From where Tito knows the immigration status of Michael Duerr? From where got Tito his detailed information about Duerr (see also noseweek 101)? What role does the NIA plays?
16.)	Where is the gold of the SARB? In Pretoria or in Zuerich or in both locations? There are a lot of details in this direction!
17.)	Why does the SARB and Tito are so frightened of Duerr and Pretorius?
18.)	Whatâs behind the fear? For sure not the amount of the salary of Tito!

----------


## Frankincense

2.) The register is incomplete!
 I believe they will not disclose who owns the real BIG shares that Tito has to bow down to(His Foriegn Bosses), as they control the money supply desicions. There are those who were allowed to keep thier "over 10 000" amount, and  deleted their names off the register when devaluing and delisting to make it a mickey-mouse affair for those ignorant aspirant shareholders :Stupid: .

7.) There is no control from the shareholders, Mboweni do not allow this!
My feeling is the current shareholders will never be granted any influence as they dont really count, only those hidden(The founding shareholders) have a say and wont even appear on the register.

8.) At the last AGM (shareholders were)not allowed to asked questions
With SARB being part of the Global One World currency project - No One should ask too many questions as we are speaking of a global 666 "No buying or selling without a mark" type situation and every question tends do deserve an answer - big problem for International Bankers. End Game goal.

11.) The control of the SARB by the shareholders is not possible and is prevented by the government and Mboweni
 I would think the current "fictitious" shareholders having less than 10 000 shares do not have any say anyways, as they do not represent those behind the curtain who are calculating our destruction for thier gain.

12.) In the reality the shareholders do not have any rights.
The purpose of the New World Order rising through our financial systems is to have a centralised economy with "all rights removed" where We are all tracked and monitored and can only interact with approved chips and financial compliant systems. No surpirse here...SARB is SA's little Illuminati satellite station on the tip of the African continent eager as ever for the roll-out. Dont expect much in the near future....Expect :"Shut him up, I've got a lot invested in this" :Shoot: 

13.) A lawsuit against the SARB and Mboweni will last some years and will cost some R100,000
 There's no use...Who can make war against the Beast? They the controllers who dont like questions own the "independant" Judiciary, UN, IMF, World Bank and World Court...amongst coutries/corporates and governements alike.

14.) In my eyes, Mboweni is a lousy Governor and a gangster
How about a "supporter of the New World Order, not caring about your rights, ready to destroy and remove all civilian liberties in the name of "national security" with a smile. :Yes: 

15.) From where Tito knows the immigration status of Michael Duerr? From where got Tito his detailed information about Duerr (see also noseweek 101)? What role does the NIA play?
I dont think it's about Duerr intrinsically....He's just an "innocent" civilian requesting respect from his own destroyers. It coulda been you or me. Whoever starts challenging and asking questions will fail. There will be evasion until the end of this when the mystery has been finally been revealed.

17.) Why does the SARB and Tito are so frightened of Duerr and Pretorius?
Mr Mboweni has a specific mandate to assist the Illuminati in rolling out the final stage of the financial manipulation of our society to achieve the End Goal. Him and those who direct the large banking institutions (Big 4)do not need you to know what they are planning for you nor your children. They want you to go home, watch Egoli and the News and eat your TV dinner and go to work the next morning "buying-in" to your controllers and governers press releases and parliamentary speeches. They do not want you to think too much, coz you may just get in their way. The last thing they need is an informed consciouss society. :Slap: 

18.) Whatâs behind the fear? For sure not the amount of the salary of Tito!
It's greater than just Tito - He's just a puppet dancing to his masters. The fear of revelation and poor meditation! He has a scorecard, and letting the "scam of the millenium" out is not part of it. His, and those he supports' plan cannot happen unless people consent. If We know the facts, then it will be done by conquest...OMG! Consent is their primary strategy at this stage.

Two authorities are responsible for prudential supervision in South Africa, namely the South African Reserve Bank (SARB), which supervises banks, and the Financial Services Board (FSB), which regulates all other financial institutions, services and markets

The *SARB* and the FSB *administer* separate statutes developed independently, in different time periods, which were *intended* to serve specific regulatory requirements of different financial sub-sectors. This resulted in *South Africaâs financial regulation lacking total consistency in respect of philosophy, objectives, principles, standards, and practical impact*. In addition, these laws did not allow for competitive neutrality between different classes of financial institutions and functions. These factors, combined with the emergence of conglomerates and the need for greater
regulatory *cooperation*, led to calls for a âholisticâ approach to financial supervision, first by the* Jacobs Committee in 1992*, which proposed that a âFinancial Regulation Policy Boardâ be established to coordinate the SARB and FSB, and later by the Melamet Committee in 1993, which recommended the establishment of a single regulatory authority, via the merger of the SARB and the FSB. In the event, the recommendation of the Jacobs Committee prevailed, and the Policy Board was established and started functioning on 1 July 1993 and, with effect from 15 November 1993, was transformed into a statutory body. *The Policy Board has no executive powers.* 

SARB was corrupt eversince it's foreign founders...Jacobs was an Amercian Accountant...let's focus on his region a little and get an idea of his backround...

"I believe that Banking Institutions are more dangerous than standing armies...if the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of currency...the banks and corporations that will grow up arround them will deprive the people of their property until thier children will wake up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered" Thomas Jefferson 1743 - 1826

"If you want to remain slaves of the bankers and pay for the costs of your own slavery, let them continue to create money and control the nations credit" Sir Josiah Stamp 1880 - 1941

"Our great industrial nation is controlled by it's system of credit. Our system of credit is privately concentrated. The growth of our nation, therefore, and all our activities are in the hands of a few men...who necessarily, by very reason of thier own limitations, chill and check and destroy genuine economic freedom. 
We have come to be one of the worst ruled, one of the most completely controlled and dominated governments in the civilized world - no government by free opinion, no longer a government by conviction and the vote of the majority, but a government by the opinion and duress of small groups of dominent men." Woodrow Wilson - 28th *President* USA 1856 - 1924 

At the passing of the Federal Reserve Act 1913, congressman Louis McFadden said "A wold banking system was being set up here...a superstate set up by international bankers...acting together to enslave the world for thier own pleasure. The FED has usurped the government."

"Under the Federal reserve act, panics are scientifically created. The present panic is the first scientifically created one, worked out as we figure a mthematical equation." Charles Lindbergh  :Applaud: 

YouTube - Burning Down The House: What Caused Our Economic Crisis? Bombshell

"Give me control of a nation's money supply, and i care not who makes it's laws" Mayer Amschel Rothschild - Founder of Rothschilds banking dynasty

On May 23, 1933, Congressman, Louis T. McFadden, brought formal charges against the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve Bank system, The Comptroller of the Currency and the Secretary of United States Treasury for numerous criminal acts, including but not limited to, CONSPIRACY, FRAUD, UNLAWFUL CONVERSION, AND TREASON.
The petition for Articles of Impeachment was thereafter referred to the Judiciary Committee and has YET TO BE ACTED ON. 

Jacobs only came to assist in a restructure to change the focus from those who were to be held accountable to institutions and policies....SA has also been suckered into this masterplan......Don't even think of revolting agianst SARB...or even asking questions at an AGM :Nono:

----------


## Dave A

> Expect :"Shut him up, I've got a lot invested in this"


Or nothing.

The notion that rats run the universe as per Hitchhikers Guide to the Universe comes to mind. The problem with proving or disproving the presence of secret societies is that they tend to operate in secret. Proving that something doesn't exist is far more difficult than speculating that it *does* exist.

Flipping the issue around a bit, though - what value trading system would *you* like to see put in place?
Should we outlaw credit?
Should we outlaw interest?
Can we operate without central banks?
If not, *who* should be in charge of them?
What checks and balances would you like to see in place?

----------

duncan drennan (20-Nov-08)

----------


## Chatmaster

I have a moment of deja vu here. Anyone ever watched Zeitgeist?

----------


## Dave A

Or read/watched The Da Vinci Code.

----------


## wynn

Banks limited to lending out and borrowing the amount of money they can pay back, they do it to us, why should they be different?

Managers who earn fat bonusses being held personally responsible if their decisions result in dragging a bank down, same as if I drag my business down the creditors come to me.

Paying a greater percentage of the money they earn as interest, after all if they earn less than expected they are quick to reduce the interest they pay us.

Banks should not be permitted to speculate, look what the sub-prime market did to us and we didn't even have any exposure.

On the subject of the Reserve Bank, I see Mboweni is being sued!

----------


## msmoorad

hello all- just joined.
by the way - do u know that Barclays of england is majority shareholder of ABSA & Nathan Rothschild  owns 56 % of Barclays?

----------


## Frankincense

..and so the pieces of the puzzle shall come together...as it's written, so shall it be....all that was hidden shall be revealed....

And so we see who owns: ABSA - Today, 2mw, foreva???

Some would then think to move their accounts elsewhere, once familiarising themselves with the Rothschilds' ethics concerning Banking. Here a bit of history and quotes for those who plead ignorance still and for those who revel in the truth:
"Give me control of a nation's money supply, and I care not who makes it's laws" Mayer Amschel Rothschild - Founder of Rothschilds banking dynasty
"This remarkable coup could only have been achieved by a complex series of dealings, many of which were encased in a secrecy which cannot now be penetrated." - Derek Wilson, discussing how, in only 5 years (1810-1815), Nathan Rothschild became the main banker for the British government and the Bank of England (If only Derek knew what the "The Forum SA" would be penetrating....lol"

"I am a tremendous success… leaping from bed to bed like a mountain goat. . . .I was always convinced my father had won his spurs riding my grandmother's chambermaids." - Philippe Rothschild

"Working through the Wall Street firms of Kuhn, Loeb & Co., and J. P. Morgan Co., the Rothschilds financed John D. Rockefeller so that he could create the Standard Oil empire. They also financed the activities of Edward Harriman [railroads] and Andrew Carnegie [steel]. - William T. Still

Readers, please don't forget that the STD Oil Co. of Rockerfeller sold $20 million dollars of oil to Hitler to assist in Bombing London...the same place where all his "loyal clients" banked...WTF? No one is safe!!!

..apples don't fall far from their tree....only catch is...no matter which bank you move your funds too...no buying or selling without the mark! here is wisdom what what ....Rev.

It's not about being positive, hopefull and having a resilient nature...as those are endless events...what we have here is a concerning finite event that has to come to an end and bring with it all those who faithfully accepted their bank account number and goodies that are on thier way...chips.

What must be must be....

Quite correct - 666 is coming -- speaking of the decaying West and the Rising East (Dragon Land) When the first beast looks to the second beast and gives praise to it, The Dragon shall rise... Rev 13v 11: "And I beheld another beast coming up out of the earth; and he had two horns like a lamb, and he spake as a dragon. 12 And he exerciseth all the power of the first beast before him, and causeth the earth and them which dwell therein to worship the first beast,...16 And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark ...."

Now why would Absa's owners(Rothschilds) be recieving the Dragon Awards from the City of London?
http://www.cityoflondon.gov.uk/Corpo...gon+Awards.htm

What an exciting time before us....

----------


## Frankincense

@Wynn "Managers who earn fat bonusses being held personally responsible if their decisions result in dragging a bank down, same as if I drag my business down the creditors come to me."

I don't think we agree in understanding of modern banking... bonuses for this year are still an obsene amount, despite banks writing off billions of dollars and some going bust. Merrill Lynch will pay $6.7 billion in bonuses despite a 70% slide in its stockprice and five straight quarters of losses. That's an average $110,000 for each of its 60,900 people! CEO John Thain received a $15 million bonus when he was hired in December, and now Merrills has been swallowed by Bank of America.... please note they may not be held ACCOUNTABLE. Like I keep explaining, they are rolling out a global consolidation for humanities enslavement through transactional banking and numbers...their numbers...the number of...wisdom...Huge bonuses are a right instead of a privilege. Until mistakes are properly punished(not in t6h6i6s time), nothing will change. Many people claim one reason why bankers should be paid so much, is because of the risk of losing their jobs the very next day. Well, let me put it this way: If one has sold one's soul to the devil to do his work, instead of good things you speak of, like volunteering to be held accountable, then one deserves the earth in retrun from Satan. get it?

"Goldman Sachs ready to hand out Â£7bn salary and bonus package". http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worl...-bail-out.html


Wynn, I dont think you have realised that Banks do not operate within your ideas of "sound business principles" anymore....they decide what the principle will be...as they are now consolidating and becoming invincible as the Global Financial New World Order Consolidates....as was written...

moving along...

----------


## Dave A

This one is kinda offtopic, but I can't resist mentioning it. When I read:



> "I am a tremendous successâ¦ leaping from bed to bed like a mountain goat. . . .I was always convinced my father had won his spurs riding my grandmother's chambermaids." - Philippe Rothschild


The first thing that popped into my head was AIDS showers  :Whistling: 

This, however, is very disturbing news



> by the way - do u know that Barclays of england is majority shareholder of ABSA & Nathan Rothschild  owns 56 % of Barclays?


And Maria Ramos is going to work for ABSA, and she and Trevor Manuel are known to share a room from time to time, and Trevor is SA's minister of finance...

The plot thickens  :Hmmm:

----------


## Frankincense

The Global Crisis Child is in our backyard already sharpening it's rows of huge bloodstained teeth getting ready to devour all our children of Africa through deception and social manipulation....Today, Tomorrow, Foreva  :Slayer:

----------


## msmoorad

yes- i was about to point out that bit- Trevor Manuel & Maria Ramos -another axis of evil? they are married to each other?
im sure those 2 know better than most what is going on- who is pulling the strings & who is really running/controlling the country.

i dont know if guys have come across this anywhere:
PS im was trying to attach a .doc file but is bigger than the allowed size. so ill just try to copy & paste it
The Brotherhood at work in South Africa. 

The terms "Brotherhood" and "global elite" are used in this document to describe collectively the people and organizations that through control of the banks and industries, through politics and through murder, are running the world as we know it today. All of the elite of this Brotherhood can be traced back to a few families. A hand full of people, in terms of the world's population, are running this planet.... (also known as Illuminati)

David has set this out in great detail in "The Biggest Secret" so I will not attempt to do so again. He also believes that these families and people are of reptilian origin, and there is ample evidence to support this. I will dedicate a later newsletter to this - apart from the sources that David quotes, various others exist that point to the fact that there is indeed a reptilian race o*n earth, and that some of it's echelons have interbred with specific human bloodlines. And these people form the Brotherhood or global elite.

This Brotherhood is involved all over the world, in overt and more often in covert operations and actions, all of which are aimed at unifying the world into a o*ne state, o*ne world government and economy. o*nce they achieve this, the masks will come off and they will come out of their hiding places, and we will all stand under a tyranny as has not been seen for tens of thousands of years.

The purpose of this newsletter is to show how they have been active in South Africa, and in Africa, as well as what they are currently planning. If we can form a clear idea of their plan, we can stop them, as we must.

That is also the reason that I chose the murder of Dr. Verwoerd as the first topic - I hope that it will show beyond a doubt that these people are active here, and have been for a long time. I am also hoping that it will show current events up in a light that shed new understanding of where we may be heading. 

The murder of Dr. Hendrik Verwoerd - a turning point in the struggle for South Africa.

Background.

The struggle for South Africa is, even in contemporary history, an old one - some 350 years old.

And this struggle has not just been between white and black, but also against, and amongst, the different factions of the global Brotherhood elite.

First the Dutch, then the British, again the Dutch and so on, controlled the Cape, and thus the vital and lucrative sea route to the East.
The British furthermore had a foothold in Natal as well as in Rhodesia.

The first Freemasons landed in South Africa when Jan van Riebeeck landed in Cape Town harbour on April 6, 1652.

For the first 180 odd years, the expansion of the settlers was restricted to what can be loosely termed the Southern Cape. Whether this was by design is debatable, but the fact remains that the Great Trek of 1838 caught them unawares.

I believe a further surprise was the gold strike o*n the Reef. There is ample reason to believe that the Brotherhood was aware of gold having been mined in Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) as long as 60 to 100 000 years ago. That is the reason that Rhodes pushed for Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) and largely ignored the land in-between there and the Cape.

The initial Voortrekkers moved out from under British rule because they wanted freedom. Pretorius and Retief were the first known Freemasons to join them - and o*nly about 18 months later.

Now consider this:
The initial Voortrekkers lived quite peacefully and in harmony with the black peoples of Africa.
Both Retief and Pretorius were wealthy farmers in the Cape, that had no reason to give up their lands and join the Trek - and yet they did.
Retief and Pretorius (amongst others) immediately assumed leadership positions within the Voortrekkers.
Immediately after this the friction with the black tribes started. Now consider what happened to the indigenous tribes in the United States, Australia and New Zealand, when the Brotherhood colonized those countries. At the battle of Blood River, Sarel Cilliers warned the burghers that no woman or child was to be touched during the ensuing pursuit, that war was o*nly to be made o*n men, and that they o*nly had to be pursued until hostilities had ceased. Cilliers was never a Freemason, but had great authority amongst the Voortrekkers, as a religious leader.

When the first republics were formed - Natal, The Orange Free State, the Transvaal and the smaller splinter groups like Stellaland etc. the Freemasons were already in the process of entrenching themselves in the political leadership of these republics. 
Steyn, of the Free State, was a high order Freemason. This is where the Orange in the republic's name comes from - it refers to the house of Orange - the Dutch royal family, and highest order initiates of the Freemasons and global Brotherhood elite.
Far fetched? 
Steyn signed over Kimberly to Cecil John Rhodes, who was then the British High Commissioner of the Cape, in a very shady deal, shortly before the diamond find became public knowledge. Maps were redrawn and backdated and approved by Steyn, in order that Kimberly would fall just inside the Cape Province. 
And not just inside the Orange Free State, as was rightly the case.

Both the Boer Wars, but specifically the second o*ne, was about o*ne thing and o*ne thing o*nly. Control of South Africa, and specifically the gold and diamond mines.

Paul Kruger tried to negotiate a settlement with the British government, in order to avoid a war. Kruger was never a Freemason, but some of his senior generals were.

And he succeeded. Yes, that's right - he succeeded. 
The Second Boer War should not have happened.
The British government sent a telegram to Lord Milner, who had succeeded Rhodes as British High Commissioner of the Cape, accepting the terms that Kruger had proposed during discussions with Milner in Bloemfontein.

After the negotiations in Bloemfontein, that Milner, by his own admission, had done everything in his power to derail, he, Milner, went to Britain to canvas the Freemasons in the British government in order to force a war. Milner was afraid that the British government would accept Kruger's proposal. Despite Milner's efforts, the government did accept Kruger's proposal.

The British government sent Milner a telegram, shortly after he arrived back in South Africa, instructing him to tell Paul Kruger that they had accepted his offer.

Milner, again by his own admission, held back this telegram, for several weeks, until he could force a war, through amongst other things, the Jameson raid. 
In June of 1900, Milner admitted to Lord Roberts, the then Commander in Chief of the British forces in South Africa: "I precipitated the crisis, which was inevitable, before it was too late ……. It is not a very agreeable and, in many eyes, not a very creditable piece of business to have been largely instrumental in bringing about a big war." 
A crisis had to be sped up before it was too late - and because it was inevitable?
Something seems fuzzy about this logic. Especially as we have seen that the British government of the day had accepted Kruger's proposal. The British government's sentiments can be best summed up as follows:

"A war in South Africa would be o*ne of the most serious wars that could possibly be waged. It would be in the nature of a Civil War. It would be a long war, a bitter war and a costly war…….it would leave behind it the embers of a strife which I believe generations would hardly be long enough to extinguish ……… to go to war with President Kruger, to force upon him reforms in the internal affairs of his state, with which we have repudiated all right of interference - that would be a course of action as immoral as it would be unwise" - Joseph Chamberlain, speaking as the Colonial Secretary in the House of Commons, May 1896.

Prophetic words. And yet Milner and others schemed to have Chamberlain removed from office, and convinced themselves and Britain to go to war - a war that was popularly believed would be a small and short o*ne. Something in the nature of a three month sport shoot.

Milner forced the war because he and the instigators o*n the Rand (Reef) were losing face and credibility and it looked as if Kruger would not o*nly be able to avoid a war, but retain the political power as well.

Milner was backed and influenced by none other than Wehrner, Barnato, Beit, Rhodes and Fitzpatrick (of Jock of the Bushveld fame). They in fact contributed some Â£ 7 000 000 to the initial war effort and the Jameson raid. (In today's terms, at 7% per annum inflation, that is some Â£ 6 Billion).

They could not shift Kruger politically, so they went to war. Even though the government of the day in Britain did not want the war - they just went ahead and did it, by putting the government in a position that it would need to "protect" British citizens and rights or loose face - and to this day, there is not a single gold mine that belongs to anybody related to the Voortrekkers or the original black people of this country. (Don't be fooled by the deal that Anglo - American struck with black empowerment groups like Naali and others - those mines were long worked out and non-profitable -they basically sold a non existent asset to these people, took the money, and let them go into liquidation, and bought the mines back at a fraction of the cost that they had sold them for.)

Jan Smuts was the chief legal council for Kruger, and was present during the negotiations in Bloemfontein. He wanted to make greater and more concessions to Milner, ostensibly to avoid the war.

And in a certain sense, this would have avoided the war - but it would also have given the Rand Lords (goldmine owners and part of the global elite) political and financial control over the Transvaal - which Kruger wanted to avoid. This desire to give so much away in terms of political freedom, was the main thing that Kruger did not like about his young State Attorney.

Let's look at the back ground of Smuts. He came up from the Cape as a young and bright attorney, to offer his services to Kruger a year or two before the war broke out. Kruger never really liked him, but made use of his knowledge. Why would Smuts exchange cosmopolitan Cape Town for dusty Pretoria?

One - Smuts was the first Rhodes Scholar out of South Africa. Rhodes Scholarships were (and are still) bestowed o*n bright young people that the Brotherhood has already, or is planning to, recruit for their purposes and cause. These students are also by and large out of Brotherhood families or bloodlines.

Two - there is strong evidence that Smuts was the illegitimate child of Cecil John Rhodes. Smuts' mother was in Rhodes' employ as a hand maiden, left his employ suddenly, (because she was pregnant) and married Smuts' "father" in the Cape. This according to the sister of Smuts' "father". She lived in Krige street in Silverton in Pretoria in the old family farmhouse. 

the country after Three - Smuts, and others, had to be in position, in case the war got out of hand. Smuts fought with the Boers, and fought bravely. But he was one of the main figures involved in talking the Boers into signing the Peace of Vereeniging. The bitter Boers were not keen to surrender, at all. They had already lost just about everything that they had, including women and children in the concentration camps, so they wanted to carry on fighting till the bitter end. They had nothing to lose, except their freedom. Yet Smuts and Botha, amongst others, talked them into signing their freedom away.

Four - Smuts was a known Freemason, of high order.

At the time of the peace, there were some 14 000 Boers left in the veld, and there were 350 000 (three hundred and fifty thousand) British soldiers in South Africa.

It has recently transpired that the British government could not have financially afforded the war for more than another month or so. According to documents released recently under the British Secrecy Act (which allows documents to be kept secret for long periods of time) the war cost Britain between Â£ 191 000 000 and Â£ 200 000 000 - in those days. That is some Â£ 170 billion in today's terms.

More than the cost of the Second World War (to Britain) and some 40 to 50 times the estimated total cost of the Gulf War.

Could this be why Smuts, that was in the veld as a bitter ender, suddenly started advocating peace so fervently?

Another role player was Louis Botha. Botha let several opportunities to win the war, by defeating Generals White and Buller, "slip" through his fingers in Natal.

Guess who were known Freemasons? And guess who got to run the Peace of Vereeniging? When Smuts was ousted by Botha's party, Smuts was "given" the Standerton constituency - Botha simply did not contest the by-election. This allowed Smuts to climb back into power later.

They were in fact never in opposition, but two sides of the same coin - as evidenced by the coalition government formed by them around the time of the First World war. A government that unpopularly involved South Africa o*n the side of Britain in the war - a decision that led to the rebellion of 1914.

For a more complete history, I can recommend "The Boer War" by Thomas Pakenham. Note specifically the quotations from Milner's diary. 
Especially an entry about how circumspect he had to be in promoting the war, which reads something to the effect of: "one can o*nly entrust this agenda to the highest initiates" (The quote may not be exact, but the reference to "initiates" is accurate.) Packenham never picked up o*n this, but it is obvious Milner was referring to Freemason initiates, given the whole history of the war.

Another aspect of this war, that is not widely known, and that deserves some serious attention, is that some 14 000 blacks died in the concentration camps, in the sieges and in the veld with the Boers. 
A lot of blacks went to war with the Boers, to keep the British out of South Africa, and a lot of them died in the camps alongside Boer woman and children, whom they loyally tried to support in their suffering. It was also mainly black people that fed and sheltered the bitter enders after Kitchener had literally burnt the country to the ground.

After this, the global elite, through the British Crown, had control over South Africa and the gold and mineral wealth. one simple example of this total control is the Diamond act. De Beers, and therefore the elite, own every single diamond in this country. Even if you pick it up on your farm - it belongs to them - and it is law. This is also one of the few, if not the only countries in the world where you need a license to buy and sell diamonds for purposes other than personal jewelry.

And they maintained control until Afrikaner Nationalism came to the fore as a strong political force. This was a further unforeseen event, from the perspective of the Brotherhood.

One of the first things that they tried to do was to stop South Africa from becoming a republic. When this failed, they started fostering political unrest.

Don't misunderstand me. I am not trying to evaluate the right and wrong in the history of this country as far as amongst other things, apartheid is concerned. I am trying to give the picture from the perspective of the Brotherhood elite. And to them it was never about apartheid or freedom or anything else. It was, and still is, purely and simply about control of this country, continent and the world.

This is where Verwoerd came into the picture. After the Boer War and up to 1948 and more specifically Verwoerd, the Brotherhood had South Africa pretty much where they wanted.

Verwoerd was their next Kruger.

The murder of Verwoerd.

There was in fact a previous attempt on Verwoerd's life - on April 9, 1960 to be exact. The would be assassin in this case was an Englishman, David Beresford Pratt. Pratt shot Verwoerd in the head at close range, but Verwoerd survived the attack.

Unconfirmed reports exist that Pratt had been influenced, by MI6(British Intelligence), since the late 1950's to make an attempt o*n Verwoerd's life.

If these reports could be confirmed, they would fit into the picture and would certainly indicate that the Brotherhood-elite had prior knowledge of the attempt (first) on Verwoerd's life.

Let's take a look at the following events, also taking place in 1960, and around the time of the first attempt on Verwoerd's life:
The Sharpeville protest and ensuing massacre, a month before Pratt's attempt. This protest was organised, instigated and funded by the African-American Institute - the front organisation for the global elite's Council on Foreign Relations (CFR) which was linked to the CIA and Oppenheimer. Why they were willing to expend innocent black people for their own agenda will become clear shortly.
There were several other marches and protests country wide, after the Sharpeville march, instigated and funded by the same African-American Institute.
Country wide strikes took place.
Sanctions and pressure, through the Oppenheimer and Rupert newspapers, on the Nationalist government was stepped up.
Paul Sauer, a minister in Verwoerd's cabinet made a speech shortly after the attempt o*n Verwoerd's life, to the effect that a more moderate approach was needed and that apartheid had to go. He was lauded as the man "to lead South Africa out of the swamp" by the Oppenheimer and Rupert newspapers.

The only thing that went wrong, was that Verwoerd survived. 

See if this makes sense:

You have prior knowledge that there is going to be an attempt o*n Verwoerd's life. If you can then create an atmosphere of political unrest, protest marches (preferably with the loss of black lives), create additional pressure by means of sanctions, sliding stock prices, country wide strikes etc, and the attempt on Verwoerd's life is successful, you would have a country about to slide into total anarchy.

Now you have a leader, the Freemason Paul Sauer, to step forward from the ranks of the Nationalists and preach a more moderate approach that would satisfy the world, and make all the bad things go away. 

You would have a situation where the National Party would be leaderless, in a country o*n the verge of anarchy

----------

Frankincense (05-Feb-09)

----------


## msmoorad

Now you have a leader, the Freemason Paul Sauer, to step forward from the ranks of the Nationalists and preach a more moderate approach that would satisfy the world, and make all the bad things go away. 

You would have a situation where the National Party would be leaderless, in a country o*n the verge of anarchy. And with the support of your men in the National Party, you could force a coalition government with the United Party. (See Oppenheimer's speech below).

This would automatically mean that the Nationalist agenda would have to be at the very least, modified. Which in effect would mean an eventual take over of power by your party - the United Party. (Which was largely funded by Oppenheimer&Co)

The only thing that went wrong was that Verwoerd survived. 

Or was it?

Sauer had overplayed his hand in the belief that either Verwoerd was going to die, or that the situation in the country was so far out of control that he could go ahead, even if Verwoerd survived. 

Sauer was the Brotherhood's first Vorster.

Sauer got sacked for his efforts, but the attempt on Verwoerd's life had one favorable spin-off for the Brotherhood. Verwoerd now mistrusted his minister of Justice - and he promoted their man Vorster, from deputy minister to minister of Justice.

Pratt was close enough to Verwoerd to literally have been able to put a pistol (he was armed with two!) against Verwoerd's head. Yet he shot him through the cheek. He wounded him quite severely none the less, but not fatally.

It could very well be that Pratt had been set up to fail, so as to cast blame, suspicion and mistrust on Erasmus, the then Minister of Justice, and Vorster's boss. Erasmus was, like Vorster after him, tasked with the personal safety and security arrangements of the Prime Minister.

If Pratt indeed intended to fail, this would allow the Brotherhood to get their Brutus into place. All they now had to do was to get him closer to Caesar. 

The method used, was to sell him as the next Caesar.

As you shall see, they did this very effectively.

The role of Harry Oppenheimer.

At the death of Sir Ernest Oppenheimer in 1957, Harry Oppenheimer took over the reigns of the Anglo-American empire - an empire that controls or controlled 40% of the world's gold production, 80% of the world's diamond production and o*ne sixth of the world's coal production. 
And he certainly was not going to let Verwoerd or anybody else, get in the way of all that.
Oppenheimer initially played the more overt role in trying to remove the National Party from power. In 1951 he formed the "United South Africa Trust Fund" to try and bring the Nationalist government to a fall in the elections of 1953 (through the United Party). Some Â£1 000 000 was donated to this fund, by amongst others Oppenheimer himself. (Over 1 billion rand in today's terms). As we know, this attempt failed - the Nationalists won this election by a larger majority than in 1948. 
In 1960 Oppenheimer formed, with the help of amongst others his friend Eric Gallo the "South African Foundation". 
In Oppenheimer's own words, the aim of the Foundation was as follows: "To summarize: the immediate task of the South African Foundation is to create an atmosphere within which it would be possible to create a coalition of moderate elements in the Government and Opposition. In reality this is the entry of the great Moneypower into politics. It is high time. My business colleagues have allowed the situation to deteriorate for too long" - Africa South - April/June edition, 1960, volume 4 number 3.

The atmosphere needed for such a coalition to be formed had to be one of a leaderless National party in a country on the verge of sliding into anarchy. Or alternatively, getting your man into position as the leader of the Nationalist party.

In both cases that would mean assassinating Verwoerd.

No?

In the same article, Oppenheimer goes further: "It is futile to try and replace Verwoerd at the polls. This, I believe, is accepted by everybody. Is there any alternative to the creation of the coalition of moderates that the Foundation is proposing? I think that I can claim the greatest credit for this exciting approach for myself; and yet, all that I have done is to allow myself to be led by what is in the interest of Anglo-American. Are you still unconvinced? How can  what is good for Anglo - American, ever be bad for South Africa?"

Right.

The Foundation was a front organisation of the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR), that allowed Henry Kissinger and Samuel Huntington influence in the highest echelons of South African politics.

And when Kissinger takes your hand, bad things follow.

Only when it became apparent that Verwoerd was not going to be defeated at the poll, did Oppenheimer become more involved in covert activities.

It was at his house in Parktown, o*n July 27, 1964, that John Vorster was drawn into the plan to murder Verwoerd. Harry Oppenheimer and Anton Rupert were both present at this meeting. As was Quinton White (CFR and CIA agent and director of the SA Institute of Race Relations).

The role of Anton Rupert.
Anton Rupert came from nowhere, and made a fortune that rivals that of the Oppenheimers, in an amazingly short period of time - about 30 years. o*ne of the reasons he was able to do so, was that he was sponsored by the Rockerfellers. Although he does not have as high a public profile as for instance the Oppenheimers, he is at least as large a role player in getting the agenda of the global elite implemented.

And he was directly involved in the murder of Verwoerd. In fact, he was the main driving force behind at least the second and successful attempt o*n Verwoerd's life.
As far as can be ascertained, Rupert never met Tsafendas personally, but this is not to say that such a meeting never took place. Apart from the fact that he employed Tsafendas, and continued to support him financially after he was removed from Rothmans International, his car was used o*n at least o*ne occasion, driven by his personal driver, to drive a Mi6 agent to a meeting with Tsafendas.

It was also possibly Rupert that supplied the R5 000 that Tsafendas was paid to commit the murder. R5 000, assuming an average of 15% decrease in the time value of money, is some R500 000 in today's terms. (As a practical example, a 4.1 Chevrolet family car cost about R1 200, new, in 1971 - an average family car now costs about R120 000).

In addition to this Rupert was present at the meeting held at Harry Oppenheimer's house in Parktown at 18h00 o*n July 27, 1964. It was during this meeting that Vorster was drawn into the murder plot, firstly by again promising him the post of Prime Minister after Verwoerd, and secondly, by threatening him to make public his involvement with supplying the CIA and Mi6 (spying for them) with sensitive information from the inner circles of parliament and the Broederbond. A look at Vorster's profile below will show that this was not the only covert activities that he was involved in.
The meeting started at 16h30 and lasted till 20h00.Vorster was apparently hesitant at first, but after the threats and promises, as well as a reminder of his duty as a Freemason, concurred.
Present at this meeting was Oppenheimer, Rupert and Quinton Whyte (CFR, CIA and SA Institute to Race Relations) as well as an unnamed Mi6 agent. It was also during this meeting that Whyte handed over to Vorster a final blueprint as to how he was to run the country after Verwoerd's death. (The first was handed to Vorster in 1963 after he became involved with the Council o*n Foreign Relations).
More than two years before Tsafendas was to kill Verwoerd.

But this is just the tip of the ice-berg as far as Rupert's involvement is concerned - as will become clear later.

The role of John Vorster.

John Vorster was strongly influenced during his student years by professor WMR Malherbe - a known Freemason, of high order.

In September of 1937, during the reign of the Brotherhood man, Jan Smuts, Vorster is recruited as agent for the police - in order to infiltrate the Ossewa-Brandwag - a rightwing political organisation, to which Robey Leibrant belonged (Leibrant later tried to assassinate Smuts). 
Vorster underwent training from the last quarter of 1937 to February 1938 - o*n how to infiltrate the Ossewa-Brandwag.
As part of his undercover operation he objected to Smuts involving South Africa in the Second World War (on the side of Britain). He was "caught" in 1942, sent to the Pretoria Central jail, transferred to Leeukop jail outside Johannesburg and from there to Koffiefontein - to be finally released in 1944. In all three places, Vorster was visited, every week by a man by the name of Julian (or Julius) Furst, and they were apparently very close.

Furst was Joe Slovo's first father in law.

After his release, Vorster masterminded the inclusion of the Ossewa-Brandwag into mainstream politics.

And he set about selling himself as being ultra rightwing.

In October 1958 Oppenheimer is informed during a session of a Freemason's Lodge in Johannesburg that Vorster was a spy for the Smuts government. This revelation was done by none other than Ernie Malherbe - the Chief of Military Intelligence under Smuts.

At the same time the Rupert and Oppenheimer newspapers were subtly punting Vorster for his political achievements.

In August of 1961 Vorster is promoted to Minister of Justice. He was informed of this by Verwoerd o*n July 24, 1961. When Vorster told his wife Tini this, she told him (she is also from a Brotherhood bloodline) that he had to inform Anton Rupert. Vorster phoned Rupert o*n 24 July 1961 and informed him.

Now get this.
Anton Rupert told Vorster to come and see him (Rupert) at his home in Cape Town! Rupert basically summonses o*ne of Verwoerd's most important ministers to his house! 

So who is running the country?

Vorster duly flew down to Cape Town o*n July 26, 1961 and met with Rupert the same day.

Two interesting things happened at this meeting:
1. Vorster is recruited as intelligence agent by the CIA. He is also promised the position of Prime Minister for the first time.
2. Vorster makes his first contact with Harry Oppenheimer - when he phones Oppenheimer from Rupert's house o*n Rupert's instructions.

The Sunday Times, owned by Oppenheimer, announced the appointment of Vorster as minister of Justice five days later - o*n July 31, 1961.

One day before the official announcement of Vorster's appointment!

Form then o*n Vorster was punted by the Rupert and Oppenheimer newspapers as o*ne of the extremist rightwing trio of the National Party - along with Hertzog and Verwoerd.

Right. Sure. No problem. 

Vorster did his bit by announcing hard core safety measures, and by fighting Communism and Liberalism with vigor. Most of his successes against Communist and Liberal organizations was due to him getting inside information regarding these organizations from the CIA (which was covertly running these organizations) and Oppenheimer (who was funding them). The result was spectacular arrests and success against banned organizations.

Vorster was further assisted by the CIA and Mi6 through their covert operations. They ensured ongoing unrest, often resulting in the death of innocent black people, which in turn ensured that the safety and security situation remained a top priority with the government and the public.

----------

Frankincense (05-Feb-09)

----------


## msmoorad

Which in turn made Vorster's role more and more important. And with the successes he achieved with the inside information that he received on these organizations from Oppenheimer, the CIA and Mi6, he remained in the public eye.

All of this ensured that Vorster became a more and more acceptable figure in the eyes of the conservative electorate.

In the meantime, in 1962, Vorster increased his involvement and contact with the Brotherhood through his involvement in the South African Institute of International Affairs (a CFR front with which Vorster had an involvement since 1936), the South African Foundation (what's good for Anglo American is good for SA) and was recruited as agent for Mi6 in September 1962.
In 1963 he became involved with the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR). In July of this year Vorster was given a blueprint by the CIA and CFR which stipulated what they wanted, and did not want, him to do in South Africa. Present at the meeting at which this blueprint was handed over, was Oppenheimer, Rupert, Quinton Whyte (director of SA Institute of Race Relations, CIA agent and CFR agent) as well as an unnamed agent of Mi6.

Vorster was also a Freemason since 1936.

As stated before, John Vorster was drawn into the plot to murder Verwoerd o*n July 27, 1964. It was also o*n this same day, later that evening, at a meeting at Vorster's house, that he pulled "Lang Hendrik" van den Bergh into the plot against Verwoerd. Van den Bergh and Vorster met at Vorster's house in Pretoria between 21h00 and 22h00 o*n the same evening as Vorster was drawn into the plot to murder Verwoerd.
Van den Bergh himself has a pretty colorful history, as is shown below. 

In about 1962 Vorster realized that he needed a close ally to help him maintain his cover in the double role he was playing (Brotherhood agent o*n the o*ne hand and artificial right wing extremist o*n the other). This is when he drew Lang Hendrik van den Bergh, with whom he had become friendly during his internment in the 40's. He offered Lang Hendrik the job as his Chief of the Security Police.

The role of "Lang Hendrik" van den Bergh.

Van den Bergh joined the police in 1934. In 1938 he was transferred to the Johannesburg Liquor Unit. Which, contrary to it's name, had as it's main aim to spy on the Ossewa - Brandwag. He, as undercover agent, was "arrested" and interned along with Vorster in 1942. 

This was also the year in which he became a Freemason - possibly due to his contact and friendship with Vorster.

In 1945 van den Bergh started relations with the SA institute of Race Relations.

And in 1949 he rejoined the police force. In 1961, as a Major, he was transferred to the Security Police as deputy commander.

Van den Bergh agreed to take over the Command of the Security Police - which he did on January 14, 1963, on condition that he could restructure the branch. Vorster agreed and also arranged for him to be promoted from the rank of Major to that of General - a jump of some 6 important ranks.

From a rank associated with a senior station commander, to that of commanding officer of the most influential police service and one of the most influential and powerful government organizations in South Africa at that stage.

This happened in January 1963 - it was also during this same year that van den Bergh built personal links with the CIA and Council of Foreign Relations, which led to his involvement with amongst others, Henry Kissinger.

The role of Mi6 and the CIA.

Mi6 brainwashed or mind-controlled Tsafendas, and trained him in assassination techniques and in the use of weapons. There is an unconfirmed report that during the meeting in Birmingham in May of 1963 Mi6 agreed to paying Tsafendas to commit the murder. 
In any event it was either Mi6 or Anton Rupert that supplied the money paid over to Tsafendas to commit the murder. (See below).

The idea to murder Verwoerd in parliament originated with Vorster, and was discussed by Henry Kissinger, the CIA, Mi6 and Lang Hendrik van den Bergh over the period of July 27 to August 6, 1965, during a visit of van den Bergh to the offices of the CIA and the Council o*n Foreign Relations in Washington DC. 
Kissinger was at that time employed by the CFR. Mi6 informed everybody present of the progress of the plot to murder Verwoerd, and all present agreed to Vorster's plan for murdering Verwoerd in parliament. Van den Bergh was also instructed during this meeting that he and Vorster had to assist Tsafendas in gaining access to Parliament.
Van den Bergh was further fully briefed by the CIA o*n how to go about covering their tracks and was instructed to destroy security documentation relating to Tsafendas.

When Kissinger takes your hand â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦

Shortly after van den Bergh's visit to Washington, Mi6 met with Vorster and van den Bergh in order to find out more about the procedures in Parliament. The most relaxed time in parliament, as well as the time during which there is the most movement of people, and therefore the lowest security, is just after lunch. All members are then returning to their benches for the start of the afternoon session.
Tsafendas murdered Verwoerd just after lunch, and such was the disorganization, and the standard of the training of Tsafendas that he stabbed Verwoerd four times, before anyone reacted.

As I've said before - it is not easy to kill a man with a knife. o*ne of the strokes Tsafendas employed is o*nly taught to specialist army and security units. It consists of stabbing the victim through the left shoulder - from above. The blade passes between the "arms" of the collar bone, and if it is long enough will penetrate the heart from above. At the very least, it will sever the major arteries at the top of the lungs, puncture the lung and sever the major arteries at the top of the heart.

It is also the most effective way and o*ne of o*nly three strokes with which you can instantly kill a man that is sitting down.

But o*nly if you stab him through the left shoulder, and at the right angle. Tsafendas, "enraged by the injustices of Apartheid" as he was, got both the shoulder and the angle right.

Mi6, probably with the help of the SAS, showed him just how to do it.

The role of Demetrio Tsafendas.
Demetrio Tsafendas arrived in Britain in May 1959. He admitted after the murder o*n Verwoerd that he moved in "Leftist" circles in Britain and that at that time the possibility of shooting Verwoerd had been mentioned. This indeed happened in 1960.

In May of 1960, Tsafendas mentioned to employees of Anton Rupert's British cigarette factory, Rothmans International, that he would kill Verwoerd, if he ever got the chance.
This threat of Tsafendas' was brought to Rupert's attention in the same month, May of 1961.

And just over a month later, in July of 1961, Tsafendas suddenly finds himself employed by Rothmans International!

In January of 1962 this relationship of Tsafendas with Rupert's factory (Rothmans) was formally terminated, and as from February 1962 Tsafendas was "unemployed" - but he was still being paid from financial resources of Rupert.

As far as can be ascertained, Rupert never personally spoke to Tsafendas during this period of six or so months.
Rupert continued to pay Tsafendas, and in March of 1963, Anton Rupert arranged a meeting in Birmingham with four other people - members of the Council o*n Foreign Relations (CFR), the CIA and Mi6. It was during this meeting that it was decided to murder Verwoerd, and that Tsafendas would be pulled in, and paid to do the dirty work.
It was also at this meeting that it was decided that Mi6 would train Tsafendas, and keep the CIA and CFR informed, at high level, of any progress made.

The first training session took place in July of 1963 in the Kerkira area in Greece. During this session Mi6 brain-washed Tsafendas mainly through hypnotic techniques.
The spear or Assegai was used as sign for triggering Tsafendas in a post hypnotic state. More about this shortly.

The time and place of the second training session is unknown, but what is known is that it was scheduled and that it was intended to concentrate o*n weapon skills and assassination techniques, with amongst other things, knives. Specialist training probably provided by the Special Air Service.

In November of 1963 Tsafendas came into South Africa, legally, but quite controversially. As stated before, he was a self-confessed Communist, he had a criminal record with Interpol and he had a known history (Interpol) of mental instability.

At 21h30 o*n the 9th of June 1965, Tsafendas is paid R5 000 to murder Verwoerd. The payment was made by an agent of Mi6.
This agent was driven to this meeting in Anton Rupert's car by Anton Rupert's driver.
Although Rupert was not present at this meeting, at least a reasonable possibility must exist that he supplied the money.

I believe that Tsafendas was chosen for a few reasons:

His mental profile would make him eminently suitable for brain washing and mind control,
He had known Communist affiliations - which would give him a back ground or cover for a "motive" for wanting to kill Verwoerd,
He had expressed his willingness to kill Verwoerd. I believe that this was the reason for his employment with Rothmans International for some six months - it was to observe him and see if he had (or lacked) what it would take to brainwash him to actually go through with the murder.
He was expendable and far from home - where someone could conceivable have created a stink about his trial and the fact that he was declared mentally ill and locked up for life. (This is an old trick of theirs - Pratt was an Englishman, Tsafendas a Greek, and Janus Walus, that murdered Chris Hani, a Pole)

Let's summarize the procedure.

Simple. Demetrio Tsafendas was recruited, brain washed, trained, supplied with an opportunity, triggered and then kept quiet.

As stated before, Tsafendas was let into this country, as a known Communist, when there was a witch hunt going o*n for Communists. This hunt was led by none other than John Vorster. And yet he let Tsafendas in.

Tsafendas was supplied with a job at Rothmans International, while Oppenheimer and Rupert consolidated Vorster's position - mainly through building him up through their newspapers. They made him out to be ultra-conservative and the "strong man" of Nationalist politics. He was also portrayed as very much pro-apartheid and anti-Communist. 
All of which made him very acceptable to the conservative white electorate of the time.
The ideal man to follow in Verwoerd's footsteps.

And all of which, if you read his personal profile above, is absolute nonsense. He never had anything other than the Brotherhood's agenda and his own personal and political gain in mind.

In any case, Tsafendas was then put in place - given a job in the inner chamber of parliament, without going through a security or background check. Contrary to a standing instruction to the Speaker, made in 1962, that before anybody was to be appointed to a job in parliament, a report o*n them had to be obtained from the police.

Tsafendas was appointed to his job in Parliament o*n July 20, 1966, by John Vorster, effective from August 1, 1966.
A mere 37 days before he murdered Verwoerd, and more importantly, a mere 8 days before he was to be deported. His deportation order was signed o*n the 8th of August 1966.
Lang Hendrik van den Bergh, as chief of the Secret Police, and as close friend and co-conspirator of Vorster, would have known that Tsafendas' deportation was imminent, and it would seem obvious, advised Vorster accordingly. They then used their influence to stall or squash this order, until Tsafendas could murder Verwoerd.

So now, Tsafendas had his opportunity.

All that was left was to trigger him. 

Dr. Willie Visser, the psychiatrist that evaluated Tsafendas after the murder stated: "Demetrio Tsafendas did indeed murder Dr. Verwoerd under the force and compulsion of intensive brainwashing and strong post-hypnotic suggestion."
Tsafendas was programmed to be triggered by two things:
The words "Murder in the heart", and
a picture of the blade of a spear, or assegai that had drops of blood o*n it. Each drop signified a period of time, within which the "order" had to be carried out, and the spear signified the act of murder.

Just such a symbol appeared, in conjunction with Verwoerd's face, o*n the front page of "The Time" of 26 August 1966.
And inside this magazine was a six page article about South Africa. o*nly o*ne heading appeared in the margin next to the text of this six page article.

This heading was "Murder in the heart."

"The Time" is the magazine of The Round Table group - o*ne of the lower order front organizations of the Illuminati and Freemasons. 
Tsafendas had been instructed to o*nly look out for "The Time" and to take note of the front page specifically.
The spear blade o*n the cover next to Verwoerd's face, had two drops of blood o*n it. 

The two drops of blood in all probability signified a two week period within which the "instruction" had to be carried out, for the following reasons:
Tsafendas murdered Verwoerd 12 days later (after being "triggered"),
Tsafendas told some crew of the Eleni o*n either 26 or 27 August 1966, that he wanted to buy a pistol or a knife - for self protection. This would fit in with the "triggering" of Tsafendas by the magazine that appeared o*n August 26. He told the crew members that he could get a good job at a hotel, and wanted the weapon for self defense. More about this shortly.
Any shorter period of time (for instance two days) does not allow enough flexibility in the case of unforeseen problems,
Any shorter period of time might have made it difficult to get close enough to Verwoerd to kill him. 

Tsafendas wanted to buy a weapon for self defense?

Think about this:
Tsafendas already had a good job in parliament,
Tsafendas was paid the equivalent of R500 000 in today's terms, just a year before, so he was not short of money,
He said that he could get a good job at a hotel. Surely the hotel business, especially in those days, was not o*ne that carried with it risks to the extent that o*ne felt the need for self protection?

The point is that it all seems all very simple and logical in the way that it was stated by Tsafendas. At closer inspection, however, it appears to be irrational - and more than that - it is a clear attempt at rationalizing something that is obviously not true. And this rationalization of patently senseless circumstances and behaviour, is o*ne of the strongest symptoms and manifestations of behaviour under post-hypnotic suggestion.

It is this same technique that stage hypnotists use to make people do silly things o*n stage and then defend or justify their actions.
You know the drill - the hypnotist hypnotizes the subject, tells him that when he is awake again, the hypnotist will ring a bell (trigger) and at hearing this bell the subject will believe he or she is for example, and elephant, and as such will act in a prescribed way. The subject is "woken up", the bell rung, and all hell breaks loose - to the great amusement of the audience.

On August 26, 1966 the "bell rang" and o*n September 6, 1966, all hell broke loose - Tsafendas murdered Verwoerd.

Now, all that was left, was to keep Tsafendas quiet. 

I believe that there is a possibility that the Brotherhood again slipped up here, or that things did not go as planned. 
Tsafendas was hit in the face by a policeman (it may even have been van den Bergh - but that aspect is to be covered in the documentary o*n Tsafendas o*n SABC), but I believe that there is a good chance that someone was standing by to shoot him. 

Same as what happened to Lee Harvey Oswald after he supposedly assassinated Kennedy.

In any event, the eliminator either could not or would not shoot, so Tsafendas had to be dealt with in another manner.

Interestingly enough, none other than Lang Hendrik van den Bergh "interrogated" Tsafendas for 48 hours after the murder - alone. 
Nobody else was allowed near Tsafendas. Van den Bergh had a reputation for torture and mind manipulation, second to none. 
Only after this was the chief state psychiatrist allowed to evaluate Tsafendas.

It was also van den Bergh that declared emphatically, half way through this interrogation session, that Tsafendas had definitely been acting alone and that there was no conspiracy involved.

Really?

Interestingly enough, van den Bergh, after his interrogation of Tsafendas, also declared "that the man was not responsible for his own actions".

The truth at last.

And it was after this that the psychiatrist stated that Tsafendas had murdered Verwoerd under the force of intensive brainwashing and strong post-hypnotic suggestion. 

So there was no conspiracy? Ah, well - I suppose Tsafendas could have brainwashed and then hypnotized himself.

Previous investigators and authors o*n this subject seem to believe that this post hypnotic "trauma" observed by Dr. Visser was caused by the brain washing or mind controlling of Tsafendas by Mi6, in order to program him into the murder. 
I believe that at least some of the trauma was due to that, but I also believe that part of it was due to his session with Van den Bergh.

And I believe that his session with Van den Bergh was designed to ensure that either Tsafendas did not talk, or to reprogram and trigger him into a state of confusion similar to that of insanity - which would have the same effect, from the Brotherhood perspective.

According to Die Beeld (then still a Sunday paper) of September 11, 1966, van den Bergh was approached o*n the afternoon of September 6, the day of the murder about Tsafendas and had a file o*n Tsafendas available in minutes. Vorster, at the same time, based o*n information given him by van den Bergh, issued a statement that the report that the Security Police had a file o*n Tsafendas, "was devoid of all truth".
Van den Bergh explained this away, by saying that he obtained the information immediately after the murder, by requesting it from the Security Police in Mozambique. And he had it available in minutes? Remember this was in the days before faxes, e-mail etc. In 1969, when the Armstrong landed o*n the moon, it was a common joke that it was easier to place a call from the moon than it was to place a call from Pretoria to Johannesburg. So how easy was it to get through to Mozambique in 1966?
.

----------


## msmoorad

And why Mozambique? Why not Greece or Britain? Or even Interpol?

The same issue of Die Beeld carried a main article which, amongst others had the following to say:" From where the eagerness to believe that there was a successful conspiracy to stab South Africa to the heart through it's Prime Minister?â¦â¦. Why so keen to believe in a successful conspiracy against us before there is anything other than popular rumors to substantiate such an event? Through this we are not doing ourselves any favors. We are o*nly telling the world in advance that we believe in the power of our enemies"
Die Beeld - Anton Rupert's newspaper.

As far as I can ascertain, Tsafendas was also never allowed to talk or take the witness stand during his trial.

Why?

I am looking forward to seeing how the whole issue is portrayed in the TV documentary. Especially to be able to form as much as is possible of an opinion of Tsafendas as person.

As I said before, I do not believe that he was insane. And I believe that to a large extent he is ignorant of the real events. He was manipulated and used, and I do not believe that he is or was fully aware of what he was manipulated to do.
In the abbreviated version of this newsletter I asked the question as to why Tsafendas, surely the definitive political prisoner, was never pardoned by the Truth and Reconciliation commission.
He is an old man now, and if official reports are to be believed, he is ill.

Let's assume that he is indeed insane. He is still and old and ill man, and his crime was still, in his mind, and in the eyes of the public, politically motivated.

On the grounds of insanity he cannot be set free, for his own protection, and that of society.

Why not at least move him from prison to a mental institution? Where he can receive visitors at his leisure?

Why not indeed.

I have o*ne more question: If Tsafendas is or was murderously insane, why had he never murdered anybody, or even shown the inclination to do so, other than Verwoerd? If he is "insane" o*ne would assume that he has to be kept locked up, in order to avoid him killing someone else.

A frail and sick old man?

And the Truth and Reconciliation Commission pardoned many, many people that have killed many, many more people than Tsafendas.

If Tsafendas dies before the end of this year, it will just be part of the ritual and symbolism that is so important to these people.

For it is 33 years ago that Demetrio Tsafendas murdered Hendrik French Verwoerd for the Brotherhood, as part of their agenda for global control.

Why the need to murder Verwoerd?

Harry Oppenheimer probably supplied the best answer to this in his speech quoted from Africa South volume 4 number 3 - April/June 1960:
"In reality this is the entry of the great Moneypower into politics. It is high time. My business colleagues have allowed the situation to deteriorate for too long" and "It is futile to try and replace Verwoerd at the polls. This, I believe, is accepted by everybody."

The global elite not o*nly wanted the gold and diamonds, they want to control this country and the world. This is evidenced in their involvement with political parties all over the world.

Verwoerd had two big drawbacks for them:
He was politically unapproachable - he did what he believed (rightly or wrongly- the stubborn Boer mentality) was in the best interest of South Africa, and he definitely did not subscribe to Oppenheimer's opinion of "How can what is good for Anglo-American ever be bad for South Africa."
He did it all with South African savings money - he did not want or need their money, which meant that they had no lever over him. He went even further. Verwoerd had had Anglo-American and the banks owned by it , investigated.

On the day that he was murdered, Dr. Verwoerd had o*n his desk a report compiled by Professor Piet Hoek. This report was the result of an investigation into the stranglehold that Anglo-American had managed to get o*n the economy of this country. It also contained information and an evaluation of how the banks made millions of rands in profits o*n money that literally did not exist, by charging capital and interest thereon.

Verwoerd was about to challenge all of the measures for economic manipulation and exploitation that the Brotherhood has so carefully put in place. If the Brotherhood lost it's economic grip, they would lose South Africa.

They could not, by their own admission, move Verwoerd at the polls, he did not want to borrow their money, he did not care for the way in which they conducted business, and he was about to bring it all to the fore, in a direct confrontation.

So what to do?

Enter Tsafendas.

Cue cards courtesy of Rupert, Oppenheimer, Whyte, Vorster, van den Bergh, Kissinger, Mi6 and the CIA.

This country has been run by the brotherhood elite since 1963, when Vorster received his first blue print. That control was not complete, but it increased and culminated in the current government.
 Smilies 
There was one maverick - PW Botha. Botha was never a Freemason, and for all his faults and theatrics, he genuinely believed that what he was doing was in he best interest of the country.
They got rid of him, the main instigator of the coup against him being the high order Freemasons: De Klerk and Pik Botha.

PW had some "faults" as far as the Brotherhood agenda was concerned:
He did not want to take loans to the country, offered by Rothschild in Cape Town. These loans were based on Jewish gold taken by the Nazi's during the Second World War. PW refused the loan on the basis that he considered it to be "blood money".
PW wanted a reasonable transformation and actual negotiation process to take place in taking South Africa into a new political era. This included the ANC denouncing violence before negotiations could start or Mandela be freed. And it looked as if he was going to succeed. The real risk to the Brotherhood was that PW would then control the process, and in doing so, the real leaders of the Black people of South Africa may emerge and come into power, instead of the Brotherhood's pre-selected puppets.

Exit PW.

Enter FW - who put the whole process on skids down a slippery incline, finished what he had to do, collected his 30 pieces silver and retired to Spain.

Nelson Mandela, for all of his wonderful characteristics, is and has always been a puppet in the hands of the elite. He was sworn in as a Freemason shortly after his release. Do some research on the Nelson Mandela Childrenâs Fund-you will notice that the sponsors are Illuminati companies who make Madiba feel as though they really care about the plight of black children .

Another example, Mandela asked Oppenheimer's permission before appointing Tito Mboweni as the next governor of the Reserve Bank. This was some six weeks before the news was made official. At the same time Oppenheimer "borrowed" an unconfirmed R3 billion from the Reserve Bank and moved it overseas.
At around R4,50 to the US dollar. When the news hit that Mboweni, a trade unionist, had been made governor, the rand slid to R6,80- odd ? 

Now if you had just bought dollars for R4,50, and you could now resell them for R6,80, you've made a nice profit of some 51% in six short weeks.

And you can ignore the fact that you could not sell that amount of dollars without affecting the price negatively in a short period of time. 
Take your time. 
So the SA Reserve Bank is going to be caught short o*n dollars. Which means interest rates in SA will sky rocket from 16,75 to 22.5% prime lending rates.
Don't worry. The public will pay the difference, as they have always done.
And if a few loose their houses, or cars, or jobs, or businesses in the process, think of it like this:

How can what is good for Anglo-American ever be bad for South Africa?

The current situation.

Why is there so much war in Southern and Central Africa? Why are more people dying in African wars, especially in the Southern and Central regions of the continent?

In January 1975 the Washington Post makes mention of a Rockefeller-Rothschild-Oppenheimer plan that was put in place in 1960, that had the following aims as part of it's agenda:

1. The institution of a economical super-government over the southern half of the continent,
2. The consolidation of the economies of Angola, Zaire (Democratic Republic of Congo), Rhodesia (Zimbabwe), Malawi, Mozambique and South Africa. (Note the exception of Namibia and Botswana - this will be discussed later).
3. Removing Verwoerd as Prime Minister (this in 1960 - four months before the first and six years before the second attempt o*n Verwoerd's life)
4. Destroying Portuguese colonial rule in Angola and Mozambique.

Look at the countries mentioned in this plan of the Brotherhood-elite.

Angola - war currently raging. For o*ne reason o*nly. Savimbi wants at least part of the riches of the country for it's people, or for himself. That means excluding the Brotherhood, that currently owns and exploits it with the help of the puppet MPLA government.

Democratic Republic of Congo - second or third civil war in as many years.

Zimbabwe - the bush war that led to the elite's puppet Mugabe wielding power.

Malawi - virtually depopulated and after a brief period of unrest, Banda is ousted and the Brotherhoods man is in.

Mozambique - freedom war and then long civil war until the UN is now in charge there.

South Africa - war in Namibia and other borders. Part of the process of pressurizing the country into democratic government, kindly sponsored by Oppenheimer & Co.

The current situation will be the subject of the follow up to this newsletter.

And while we debate the merits of including AJ Venter into the Springbok Rugby team, and speculate about our chances of retaining the World Cup, the Brotherhood elite is slowly but surely setting up for a war in this country.

Much of what is published here, has been published before. Much is based o*n information from previous agents of National Intelligence, as well as o*n private research and intelligence work done by private investigators. Some of it, as indicated are my own opinions, based o*n personal experience and observation of the facts.
PS- Nathan Mayer Rothschild is a 56% shareholder of Barclays UK which, in turn, is a majority shareholder of ABSA.
For more info just Google the ffg words: Illuminati, Rothschild, Federal Reserve Bank, Bank of England, The âCrownâ & the City of London, Cecil John Rhodes
-theres so much of info on the internet but theres lots if disinformation as well, these people control upto 96% of the worlds media but theyre having a hard time controlling the flow of info on the internet so they have their people to confuse you with lies mixed in with the truth to confuse you & create doubt.
-Soon a time will come when even the internet will be totally under their control- so make the most of it while you can. 
Inform as many people as you can because if we donât know whats really going on & who is really pulling the strings in the first place, we are much more easier to manipulate and deceive .
im an indian & i used to hate the NP- but i always remember that many times on the news , when there was any bombing, murder, violence etc, the reporter would say that the police suspect a third force??
who/what is this third force?
-if the internet was not available to us, i dont think most of us would know even a bit of what we know now!

----------


## Dave A

That's some heavy reading. I found some aspects to be quite a stretch at times.



> PW had some "faults" as far as the Brotherhood agenda was concerned:
> He did not want to take loans to the country, offered by Rothschild in Cape Town. These loans were based on Jewish gold taken by the Nazi's during the Second World War. PW refused the loan on the basis that he considered it to be "blood money".


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dave A

Something I should have asked earlier - 

msmoorad, who is the writer of the newsletter?

----------


## msmoorad

> Something I should have asked earlier - 
> 
> msmoorad, who is the writer of the newsletter?


i got it from a site called boerevryheid.LOL
yup its true.
i did not even know it exists but a googls search with certain keywords produced this result(one of them_

----------


## Frankincense

That was light on the matter! Thank You for that MSMoorad.

"Mandela asked Oppenheimer's permission before appointing Tito Mboweni" :Thumbup: 

We have in no uncertain terms *Linked the Illuminati to SARB* which was my intention by creating this Thread. It is done, and we ought to have little to disagree upon, but still there will be those....

So.... knowing the future of our Banking Systems Locally & Globally, am actually going to be ok to see many humans totally controlled by transactional accesses due to their ignorance and poor attitudes towards sentiments alluring to the fact that we are  becoming prey to conspiracy blueprints being maintained for over 60 years.

Lock Down initiated :Sorry:

----------


## Dave A

Thanks msmoorad. I was having a hard time placing the mindset. The reptiles I could take as poetic licence, the Illuminati trace could come from pretty much anywhere. But putting Oppenheimer with neo-nazi connections! It takes many hours staring at the campfire to figure that one out.

It's amazing how things have moved on. At the end of the day, that story is pretty harsh on what were _volk_ heroes in their day.

----------


## msmoorad

hello all

in all my 35 years on earth i have learnt that things are not always what they appear to be.
actually, they are hardly ever what they appear to be.
those that are portrayed as good by the media are "the baddies" and those that are portrayed as bad are actually the good guys.
this is most true in the context of international affairs like war,politics, business & finance.
for everything the media "informs" us about , theres 10 things they conveniently forget to mention.
so if we had to form an opinion of whats happening based on what we "learn" from them, we would have a skewed/biased view.
anyway check this out by David Icke:

http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com...rothschild.htm

this is the part that caught my eye:

And the Rothschild's were not satisfied with causing the unimaginable suffering of Jewish people under the Nazis, they also stole their wealth when the war was over, just as they stole the Russian wealth during the revolution they had financed.

In early 1998, during a speaking tour of South Africa, I had a personal meeting with P.W. Botha, the apartheid President of South Africa during the 1980s. The invitation came out of the blue when I was speaking a few miles from his home. We spoke for an hour and a half about the manipulation of South Africa and it was not long before names like Henry Kissinger, Lord Carrington, and the Rothschild's came up.

"I had some strange dealings with the English Rothschild's in Cape Town when I was president", he said, and he went on to tell me a story that sums up the Rothschild's so perfectly. He said they had asked for a meeting with him and his foreign minister, the Illuminati operative, Pik Botha (no relation). At that meeting, he said, the Rothschild's told him there was massive wealth in Swiss bank accounts which once belonged to German Jews and it was available for investment in South Africa if they could agree an interest rate. This is the very wealth, stolen from German Jews who suffered under the Nazis, which has come to light amid great scandal in recent years. The Rothschild's have been making a fortune from it since the war!! Botha told me he refused to accept the money, but Pik Botha left the meeting with the Rothschild's and he could not be sure that they did not come to some arrangement.

Breathtaking? Of course it is, but the world is not how we think it is.

heres another website:
http://www.namebase.org/diamond.html


this is just the beginning of the article:
Nelson Mandela is the president of South Africa, an event of monumental significance in world history. This great personal triumph is for him a vindication of his struggle. But now that the South African elections are long past, the record must be set straight about what really happened and why. The press has concealed as much as it reported; ideologues of all stripes have rushed around to rationalize their hypocrisies, and American politicians have been spreading around largesse as if the money were their own. That the results were so perfect, historically so symmetrical, is rather remarkable. 
But, those with power, or who are connected to it, do not want the facts about the funding of the election to be known because it would reveal a pattern of deception and control, both to influence the outcome and to moderate the African National Congress. And those on the radical left don't want it known that the ANC has compromised itself by joining the list of organizations taking money from the United States, because they think it will hurt the cause of revolution. Everyone involved, across the ideological spectrum, has therefore joined in a kind of game to cloud the minds of outside observers. 

Most hypocritical perhaps was the attempt to make a devil out of Chief Mangosuthu Buthelezi by characterizing him as the tool of the oppressors and an obstructionist in the transition to democracy. His anomalous situation in post-apartheid South Africa led to suggestions that he was an enemy of democracy, and the cause of dissension that led to violence in an attempt to disrupt the electoral process that black South Africans struggled for decades to achieve. Chairman of the Inkatha Freedom Party and chief minister of KwaZulu, this prince and descendant of Shaka Zulu was then cast in the role of villain and reactionary. But it was not always so. 

i have more stuff for you, if you behave.
see you later.

----------


## Dave A

> And the Rothschild's were not satisfied with causing the unimaginable suffering of Jewish people under the Nazis, they also stole their wealth when the war was over,


OK. I'll bite. What's the story behind that notion?

----------


## msmoorad

nearly every Jew & most muslims believe that we muslims hate ALL Jews.
the truth is that the Zionists/Illiminati/Satanists have hijacked the jewish nation and used their insecurities/fears as a means of uniting them agaist ALL of mankind & esp the Muslims.
they are taught that we hate them & are out to get them.
Yes, if anyone (jew or whoever) does something wrong, they should pay for it.
when the (illegal ) state of Israel was formed, the jews were living a comfortable life in Europe and the Zionists masterminded the entire Hitler/Holocaust episode to drive them out to the newly formed Israel.
they sponsored hitler and used him to unite the jews and make them feel as if the only way out was to go to "israel" - which they conveniently did not mention to them , was already called Palestine  & a homeland of the palestinian people.
Yes, there is another issue, Jews have always been involved in lending money on interest ( & they hate physical labour) which naturally created dislike and in some cases hatred for them and was the real reason for them being driven out of many lands through history.
this would apply to anyone, even an Arab if he were to engege in the same activity. so Jews should not feel "they hate us"
actually its "they hate what youre doing"
if you stop, problem solved.
the proof is there, if you really want it.
the best part is that all the info/research articles are by white Christians & Jews!!!

so inobody can say- "these muslims/Arabs" hate us"

i could go on but i think thats enough.

----------


## Dave A

We're both from Durban and know that the various religious communities can co-exist quite well, even the ones who are a little tricky to pidgeon-hole on the religious front  :Wink: 
But that's wandering quite far off-topic. Religion is just one of the many levels at which you can choose to define your social identity and i.r.o. this discussion is probably a red herring.

Have you any idea why Ickle keeps harping on about the Rothschilds ending up with the Nazi/ex-Jewish gold?

----------


## sgafc

great article..I have researched..this network too. It takes some mental gymnastic to grasp,but I always suspected a strong south african link.

----------


## reuben

ja brew it seems all is right from my side, your side ??? depends from were you are standing/watching in  or out. if one really stops and think about life in general ,some were made to be brainy others labourers and so forth ,and the big bang of it all ,it's  irrespective who,were what and even from witch  nation or greed one is .my opion???

----------


## reuben

Maybe a previous disadvantage or aggrieved ,person by the Rothschild's and so forth???

----------


## msmoorad

hi everyone-
there is another issue im quite interested in.
i know that the ANC is funded/supported by Zionists but what about COPE?
in USA for eg, they support both sides (rep & dem) so no matter which side wins, their man is in power.
i believe the Zionists are sensing that many are fed-up with the ANC's bad performance in respect to service delivery and corruption and would support another strong contender without much hesitation. 
so they invented COPE or are supporting it fully (very discreetly, of course).
personally i believe COPE is healthy but if the Zionists are behind them, then any change would be superficial.
what do you guys have to say?

----------


## Dave A

Interesting little article on ANC funding here.

----------


## msmoorad

please realise that the mainstream media is in Zionist hands even in SA
SABC ,E-Tv and the Media 24 group -and all the rest are under their control.
then we have Reuters,AP,API, AFP etc also under their control.
so they very cleverly misdirect you by placing false flag stories or downplaying/ignoring the real issues and giving undue importance to trivial events/issues. smoke & mirrors.

the international bankers/Zionists use middle-men or intermediaries in the form of people, companies & even govts which are under their control.so if you take things at their face value, everything seems to be innocent & above-board.
you have to dig deep.
remember companies are made up of people- directors,shareholders etc, its a bit of a mission but you have to check each persons history and see where his/her loyalties lie.

ask yourself this always: WHO BENEFITS?

----------


## Dave A

> I'm afraid the green movement has lost a lot of credibility in my eyes.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - the cause and goals are great. But what tends to happen is they take an emotional position and then start scratching together facts to back that position up. However, they'll also ignore all the hard evidence that doesn't fit their position.


I confess I'm getting pretty close to adding conspiracy theorists to that list.

----------

duncan drennan (21-Mar-09), Graeme (07-Apr-09)

----------


## sgafc

a lot of conspiracies are indeed theories and utter nonsense, including 911(Arabs attacked WTC. Conspiracies, however do exists.I tried to ignore the anomolies in the world that doesnt make sense,believe me, but with all the facts on globalisation,manipulation and intrigue,its impossible.Hope to have more discussions on business,tax etc, but economic manipulation and mind control is a proven fact.

----------


## Frankincense

@MSMoorad

So true, and what some refer to as a "conspiracy theory", others consider natural documented history. Whoever believes 911 was a "terrorist attack" in this time, belongs to an era of history in it's time passed, who may have historic patriotic allegiances that cloud their perception of reality.

I can explain the thermite powder and the 45 degree angle cuts on the I-beam coloums of the towers... :Smile: ... I didn't even have to complete my B.Eng Civil to see that was general construction principles applied to drop the structures....lmao!


 When flesh come to realise thier entire family group have been listed and coded  by the same Zionists through thier transactional banking systems as part of a Scriptural prophesy revolving around money(buying and selling - wether you believe in God and scriptures or not - lol), what else could we expect but "That's a conspiracy theory, come sit by the telly, lets watch another Opera episode, flip through the sports channels...." response to statements that cripple the idealogies we have believed in concerning Western Democratic Principles of freedom. The worst thing people could realise through fact and revelation is that, no matter who they vote for, no matter who is in "political power"...it makes absolutely no difference, and the individual has no rights and can make absolutely NO DIFFERENCE. Voting simply gives those controlling the government a mandate to execute with a form of documented support through election results...but that's old news, moving on... Agreed 100% that COPE/ ANC and any REGISTERED/CODED IEC affiliated parties are monitored/controlled. If one accepts the reality of what is happening, one has to make peace with who one has become....and one can have only one Master....as sad as it is.

Sharing general knowledge is exactely that...general sharing..let the wise accept a matter they can interpret for what it is, and let the scoffers return to thier families in thier own conceit.

What a cool thread.... :Fence:

----------


## sgafc

Here some conspiracy "theories" that turned FACT.
1. The assasination of Patrice Lumamba.
    after his dissapearance, rumours were rife that he was killed by the CIA.This was denied, evidence of this was uncovered, and it is now an accepted fact.
2. Grandfather Prescott Bush funding Hitler, was not even a theory, it is history,with pics of the two,just considered theory,by those who refuse to look

----------

Frankincense (23-Mar-09)

----------


## Jacob Zuma

This thread was most enjoyable!!!!

----------

Frankincense (08-Apr-09)

----------


## sgafc

As an individual or small business, you will need to be very streetwize, with all the manipulation going on in the world.From the moment you wake up this crazy world hits you in the face. Silly things that do not add up,like  taxes, tollgates, inflation, war, hunger and a lying media. And what are we supposed to do, sit quiet and accept this as "normal". Someone once said, "*Life is incredibly simple, it is us that choose to make it complicated*"! The word is "choose". Despite the lies perpetrated, we have a responsibility to choose what is right, and ignore the rubbish.

Love this discussion... :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

> This thread was most enjoyable!!!!


Well, hopefully it's not over. I certainly enjoyed reading something that for me presented a totally different view on things.

Maybe to fire it up again, and looking particularly at the current GFM "crisis," the problem I have looking for a plan as cause is the reactionary nature of the powers that be to the problems the crisis presents. When it was clear there was a problem, it was also clear that everyone was taken by surprise.

Well, not everyone exactly. There were some that considered the credit binge had been allowed to run way too far well before the crunch came. But no-one seemed to have a concept of how *severe* the crunch was going to be.

The irony is that the severity is probably due in no small part to the reactionary nature of the market. It over-cooked the good times and in similar fashion has over-cooked what should have been a correction.

----------


## Frankincense

http://m.news24.com/fin24/Economy/Ne...under-20110706

I heard the figure was closer to R400bn with uncountable gold bars looted...

He who hath the gold maketh the rules...You are free to do as we tell you!

 :Gunsmilie:

----------


## wynn

One of the back issues of 'Noseweek' has the full story it is huge and involves the present 'Reserve Bank' Nabobs
from Noseweek
'The ANC government was told in a secret report how apartheid-era government operatives stole hundreds of billions from the State - and how vast sums could be recovered from those responsible and the European bankers who helped them hide the loot. But mysteriously, the Mbeki cabinet and the Reserve Bank decided to do nothing about it.'

----------

Frankincense (21-Aug-11), msmoorad (09-Aug-11)

----------


## msmoorad

the ANC is a black face given to the real controllers of the countrys economy.

what im worried about is that the more linked we are with the west in terms of investments etc, the more vulnerable we become.

due to the minimal amount of foreign investment, i think we are not as badly affected as other western countries when these stock market crashes etc occur.

another thing- why is foreign investment good?

anyone who invests, expects much more than what they initially invested.
that means more money leaving the country.
whats so good about that?

----------


## Blurock

Without foreign investment, we would not have had a local motor industry as example. Toyota, GM, Ford and others have spent billions to establish factories and assembly plants in South Africa. They have created jobs for thousands and today we are exporting to the rest of the world. Hundreds of entrepreneurs have benefited from the satellite industries that are supplying the motor trade. Is this not better than buying a fully imported Cherry from China?   :Confused: 

Our textile industry was decimated by cheap Chinese imports that are not so cheap any more.  :Mad: These textile factories were initially started by immigrant entrepreneurs who  saw an opportunity to manufacture blankets and fabric in South Africa. Eventually local people benefited from the skills transfer and started their own factories, as evidenced by the success of the Indian community in Durban.  :Yes: 

Foreign investment is only counter productive if it adds no value and only benefits a few, such as the corrupt arms deal. It does not matter whether foreign investment comes from East or West, fact is no country can survive as an island. We need interaction with other countries and controlled globalisation.   :Hmmm:

----------


## msmoorad

your post makes some sense but the term "controlled globalisation"
does not sound healthy.

we know who is controlling the financial markets.
look at how they are messing up stupid USA & other western countries.

i think our country is a soft target due to the fact that many govt employees are incompetent, corrupt &/or lazy.
they can be easily manipulated.
corruption is everywhere- i know that.

im waiting to see whether Walmart is good for our economy in the long run or they willdo to our economy what they have done to other countries.

they will be in for a surprise here in SA.
the locals will burn their stores down if they mess around too much.

----------


## Duncan

im waiting to see whether Walmart is good for our economy in the long run or they willdo to our economy what they have done to other countries.

Todays paper Dr Rob Davies is reviewing the Walmart take over of Massmart as to whether it will be good for SA or if it will deminish our manufacturing., in which case they might just pull the plug on it. 

Now wouldn't that be interesting, if that happened.

----------


## Blurock

By "controlled globalisation" I actually meant to address Govt who just allows any crap to be imported at the expense of our own people.

----------


## IanF

After 2 runins with local suppliers, I can't recommend them due to shocking service.
Item 1 printing plates. our supplier supplied us with plates which are too big and they say it is our fault, we have always ordered plates from them and only have 1 press so we can't get it wrong. Now to fix this we must takes the plates across town and  wait while they cut to the correct size for us. This is the only way they are willing to help us. So I will look for another supplier.
Next our guillotine starts make strange sounds yesterday so we phone the agent the earliest they can send a technician is Monday take it or leave it. As this could be a brake lock up we will probably need spares which you have to get from the agent also now it has locked so we have to tell our customers we can't cut until Monday. Now here it is harder to change suppliers as we would need a new guillotine which is costly to replace so I have prepare the vaseline. 
With service like this in Joburg no wonder stores and businesses don't want to support local businesses as they don't care.

Rant over.

----------


## Blurock

I agree that there are certain items that have to be imported as it can not be economically manufactured locally. However, too many businesses take a short term view and do not consider the consequences of importing. I know I am harping on textiles, but it is such a good example.  
 :Boxing: 

Are you still paying less for your cheap imported Chinese shirt that falls apart after the 2nd wash?   :Banghead:

----------


## Dave A

> due to the minimal amount of foreign investment, i think we are not as badly affected as other western countries when these stock market crashes etc occur.


This week certainly did a good job of blowing that theory out the water. Here's a story from yesterday. Ultimately the Rand lost ground on jitters around the US market, and then lost even more ground on jitters around the Euro market. Altogether it adds up to a (near as dammit) 10% loss in a week.

And if the global economy hits another slump - we're not going to have a big World Cup infrastructure spend softening the blow this time.

We got off lightly in the last round, but conditions have changed.

----------

msmoorad (12-Aug-11)

----------


## msmoorad

yes dave
i heard about the chaos in the US/European stock markets & just decided to check the exchange rate
last i remembered it was 1US$=6.7 Rands

i was very surprised to see it over R7

how can that be?
im sure you guys have an explanation but i will still continue to doubt that those reasons you provide are the actual reasons for this.

----------


## Blurock

If the Rand weakens by 10%, imports go up by 10%. So if you pay 10% duties, the effect is 11% added, as you now pay duties on R110 and not on R100. Support local manufacturing where you can to reduce this volatility.  :Hmmm:

----------


## Justloadit

With local you also have to contend with the almost daily strikes taking place somewhere, so there really is no safe haven.

----------


## Frankincense

Three years today  :Clap: 

19000 views  :Applaud: 



''Who is a wise man and endued with knowledge among you? let him shew out of a good conversation his works with meekness of wisdom.'' James 3 :13

 :Fish: 

Francois

----------


## msmoorad

heres an article i think you guys might find interesting:

Bankers Rule the World: "The Network of Global Corporate Control"
by Stephen Lendman

Bankers rule the world. A new Swiss Federal Institute of Technology study says so. Written by Stefania Vitali, James Glattfelder and Stefano Battiston, it's titled "The network of global corporate control," saying:
"We find that transnational corporations from a giant bow-tie structure and that a large portion of control flows to a small tightly-knit core of financial institutions. This core can be seen as an economic 'super-entity' that raises new important issues both for researches and policy makers."
The study says 147 powerful companies control an inordinate amount of economic activity - about 40%. Among the top 50, 45 are financial firms. They include Barclays PLC (called most influential), JPMorgan Chase, UBS, and other familiar and less known names.
Twenty-four companies are US-based, followed by eight in Britain, five in France, four in Japan, and Germany, Switzerland, and the Netherlands with two each. Canada has one.
Moreover, "top ranked" companies "hold a control ten times bigger than what could be expected based on their wealth."
As a result, they have enormous influence over political, financial, and economic activity.
In his book titled, "When Corporations Rule the World," David Korten said they're able to transfer enormous amounts of power, wealth and resources from public to private hands with government complicity. Money power and concentrated wealth in few hands especially harm humanity.
"These forces have transformed" financial institutions and other corporate predators "into instruments of a market tyranny that is extending its reach across the planet like a cancer, colonizing ever more of the planet's living spaces, destroying livelihoods, displacing people, rendering democratic institutions impotent, and feeding on life in an insatiable quest for money" and profits as a be and end all.
Only bottom line priorities and market dominance matter, not human welfare, environmental sanity, peace, equity and justice.
Transnational giants are the dominant institution of our time - especially financial ones with money power control of everything.
They decide who governs and how, who serves on courts, what laws are enacted, and whether or not wars are waged. Corporate dominance, especially financial power, and democratic values are incompatible.
They operate ruthlessly as private tyrannies. They're predators. We're prey, and every day we're eaten alive. They do it because they can, and in America by mandate.
Publicly owned US corporations, including financial ones, must serve shareholders by maximizing equity value through higher profits. They do it by exploiting nations, people and resources ruthlessly.
Social responsibility doesn't matter. Neither does being worker-friendly, a good citizen, or friend of the earth. Bottom line priorities alone matter. Failure to pursue fiduciary responsibilities means possible dismissal or shareholder lawsuits.
Yet nothing in America's Constitution or statute laws endow corporations with their rights. They usurped them by co-opting Washington, the nation's courts, state capitals, and city halls.
As a result, over half the world's largest economies are corporations. Financial ones controlling the power of money are most dominant.
Corporate personhood enhanced their power, yet imagine. Although corporations aren't human, they can live forever, change their identity, reside in many places globally, can't be imprisoned for wrongdoing, and can transform themselves into new entities for any reason.
They have the same rights and protections as people without the responsibilities. As a result, they operate freely unrestrained, especially financial giants controlling the power of money at the public's expense.
Beginning in the late 1960s, financialization grew more dominant. Economic control began shifting from industry to finance. Corporations are now seen as bundles of assets, the more liquid the better. A new monopoly finance capitalism developed to exploit it.
FIRE sector (finance, insurance, and real estate) predators capitalized. Casino capitalism gained prominence. Today it thrives. Major players took advantage, profiting hugely from speculation, chicanery and fraud.
A burgeoning financial superstructure gained a life of its own. Today it's omnipotent, especially in America and Europe. Their business model involves grabbing everything that smells money, no matter what harm is caused.
Money doesn't buy everything, but it buys enough influence to matter. The smartest guys in the room take advantage, buying politicians like toothpaste. Democracy's just a figure of speech.
Only wealth and power matter. Enough of them turned financial giants into monsters. Whatever they want, they get, including the right to operate freely outside the law, manipulate markets, bilk investors, strip-mine nations and people for profit, and get bailed out at public expense if overreach.
Under Obama and European leaders, the worst of bad practices flourish. Foxes guard the henhouse. Inmates run the asylum. Regulators don't regulate. Investigations aren't conducted. High-level criminal fraud gets wink and nod approval. Nothing is done to curb it.
Nor do public considerations matter nor is sustained low inflation long-term growth pursued as long as bankers get paid. Today, it's issue one in America and troubled Eurozone countries.
Wall Street dominance matters most in America. In Europe, "Troika" power is omnipotent - the IMF, EU and European Central Bank (ECB). Nations trapped under euro straightjacket rules can't devalue their currencies to be more competitive, monetize debt freely, or legislate fiscal policies to stimulate growth.
Instead, they're entrapped by banker diktats demanding tribute. In other words, financial coup d'etat authority runs sovereign governments. They occupy them rapaciously, making rules, setting terms, issuing demands, and pressuring, bribing or otherwise forcing political leaders to acquiesce. If not, they're replaced.
Working households bear the burden through layoffs, wage and benefit cuts, higher taxes, and other austerity measures to assure bankers are paid.
According to Michael Hudson, the system:
"shift(s) planning power into the hands of high finance on the claim that this is more efficient than public regulation. Government planning and taxation is accused of being 'the road to serfdom,' as if 'free markets' controlled by bankers given leeway to act recklessly is not planned by special interests in ways that are oligarchic, not democratic."
"Governments are told to pay bailout debts taken on not to defend countries in military warfare as in times past, but to benefit the wealthiest layer of the population by shifting its losses onto taxpayers."
As a result, social inequality proliferates. A new Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) report discusses the damage over the last three decades among its 34 member states. They include America, Japan, Western Europe, and others.
Titled "Divided We Stand: Why Inequality Keeps Rising," it discusses conditions from the early 1980s until the 2008 global economic crisis. Its impact alone left 200 million workers unemployed compounded by more imposed austerity.
Among OECD countries, the top 10% is nine times better off than the bottom 10%. America, Israel and Turkey are the most unequal industrialized nations at 14 to 1. In Britain, Japan, Italy, and South Korea, the gap is 10 to 1.
Rising inequality also affected "traditionally egalitarian countries" like Germany, Denmark, and Sweden. They went from 5 to 1 in the 1980s to 6 to 1 today. Mexico and Chile are worst off with gaps of 25 to one.
In America, the top 1% controls 20% of all income plus a far greater percent of total assets. Concentrated wealth extremes also affect European countries, following America's pattern.
The report says income inequality "first started to increase in the late 1970s and early 1980s in some English-speaking countries, notably the United Kingdom and the United States, but also in Israel."
Since the late 1980s, it's grown more widespread. At the same time, labor rights were sacrificed to benefit corporate bottom line priorities. In addition, finance capital grew omnipotent. As a result, money power rules everything.
Imposed austerity greatly impacted working households in troubled Eurozone countries and others facing economic hard times. Greece has been especially hammered by repeated layoffs, wage and benefit cuts, as well as higher taxes.
In early December, unelected Prime Minister Lucas Papademos (a former Bank of Greece governor and ECB vice president) force-fed through parliament more austerity cuts. Receiving an eight billion euro loan was conditional on doing so.
As a result, imposed measures include another five billion euros in spending cuts, 3.6 billion in new taxes, pensions cut 15%, and wages slashed more than already. In addition, more ahead is planned.
Papademos said "(t)he financial crisis in our country is not a passing storm....It will take many years" of greater worker sacrifices to assure bankers are paid.
In fact, the more wage, benefit, pension, and other cuts ordinary people bear, the weaker Greece's economy becomes from lost purchasing power with a working population heading toward serfdom in a nation no longer fit to live in.
Millions of Greeks are now impoverished. Unemployment approaches 20%. For youths between 15 and 24, it's nearly 50%. Years more imposed pain is planned to assure bankers are paid. As a result, expect Greece sooner or later to explode.
In addition, the more debt Greece assumes, the less it's able to service it, and faster it heads toward debt peonage. According to Michael Hudson, moreover, "(a) basic mathematical as well as political principle" explains that "(d)ebts that can't be paid, won't be."
In early December, unelected Italian Prime Minister Mario Monti (former EU official installed by Goldman Sachs, known to some as "three-card Monte") introduced his own austerity package.
To service Italy's $1.6 trillion debt, it includes attacking its social security pension system. In retirement, families depend on it. Nonetheless, retirement age eligibility will be raised to 66 from 58 by 2018, inflation-adjusted increases will end, and to qualify fully, workers must contribute from wages for 42 years.
In addition, value-added taxes will increase by 2%, and firing workers will be easier than ever. As in Greece, more cuts are planned, targeting workers to benefit bankers, other corporate favorites, and Italy's super-rich.
Portugal's new austerity cuts will see take-home pay down 27% since 2010. Its 2012 budget reduces spending by 4.4% of GDP by cutting healthcare and other benefits.
It also raises value added and other taxes, extends working days by 30 minutes with no added pay, and eliminates bonuses equal to two months earnings.
These measures follow earlier ones. They included cutting public sector wages 10%, eliminating four holidays, slashing overtime pay 50%, reducing pay for shift work, imposing "time banks" for greater employer flexibility over when employees must work, making firings simpler and cheaper, imposing shorter fixed-term contracts, ending rest breaks, and lowering unemployment benefits.
A Final Comment
Financial tyranny runs America and Europe. As a result, public anger grows.
Can revolutionary sparks be far behind? Expect pain levels eventually to cross thresholds of no return. Anything after that is possible, good or bad.
Hopefully a better world will emerge, free from banker occupation. It’s our only chance!
Stephen Lendman lives in Chicago and can be reached at lendmanstephen@sbcglobal.net.
Also visit his blog site at sjlendman.blogspot.com and listen to cutting-edge discussions with distinguished guests on the Progressive Radio News Hour on the Progressive Radio Network Thursdays at 10AM US Central time and Saturdays and Sundays at noon. All programs are archived for easy listening.
http://www.progressiveradionetwork.c...ive-news-hour/.  

http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.p...t=va&aid=28235

----------


## tec0

I see a lot of power control and political this and political that... Yet they have no real power...

These people have billions making more billions and by the sound of things they make more money then what the world can consume in a 100 or so years. There driving power it seems is to keep everyone as slaves and keep technologies antiquated. 

This is what I dont see posted on every conspiracy wall. 

Question: How to become a partner in their business machine?
Answer: The classic answer is "they dont need us..." 

That is the point I am making here. If these people dont need us. If they are truly this powerful then why not just get rid of all of us. What is the point in keeping us around if we are so useless to them? 

What is the point in keeping nearly 7.8 billion people around knowing that they probably only need like a very controllable 100 million slaves around? 

Now you will say but they are slowly whipping us out. Bull$h!t! Why do it slowly? If you hit hard and fast with the technology and power you claim they have. We will all be dead in hours not months not years! 

Then they can simply walk in establish a new world order and get on with it. But they dont... The truth is that your conclusions are fictional. Fact is big companies exists. Do you think for one moment they will tolerate any kind of strike or disobedience form anyone if they had this kind of power? 



Wakeup...

----------


## Blurock

All through the ages there has been dominance of some kind. Empires come and go; ,the Persians, Greeks, Romans, Dutch and Brits all had their turn. In more modern times the power is shifting from the west to the east. Dictators are overthrown in Africa, Arabia and the Eastern countries. Even one party states such as Myanmar and China are experiencing some moderate change.

In business it is exactly the same. The laws of nature dictates that the strongest will survive. That is why the rich gets richer and the poor gets poorer. Just as the big corporations (I do not always agree with their moral approach) I network with people who can assist me in growing my business by referrals, advice or by creating a positive market perception etc. I do not believe in conspiracy theories. I realise that if I do not get off my butt, somebody else will get to the customer before me.

My business exists to satisfy a specific market need. I will only get rich if I do it really well, in fact I have to do it better that the next guy. If I don't, I am history.  :EEK!:

----------

tec0 (17-Dec-11)

----------


## tec0

> All through the ages there has been dominance of some kind. Empires come and go; ,the Persians, Greeks, Romans, Dutch and Brits all had their turn. In more modern times the power is shifting from the west to the east. Dictators are overthrown in Africa, Arabia and the Eastern countries. Even one party states such as Myanmar and China are experiencing some moderate change.
> 
> In business it is exactly the same. The laws of nature dictates that the strongest will survive. That is why the rich gets richer and the poor gets poorer. Just as the big corporations (I do not always agree with their moral approach) I network with people who can assist me in growing my business by referrals, advice or by creating a positive market perception etc. I do not believe in conspiracy theories. I realise that if I do not get off my butt, somebody else will get to the customer before me.
> 
> My business exists to satisfy a specific market need. I will only get rich if I do it really well, in fact I have to do it better that the next guy. If I don't, I am history.


I agree with this statement. The truth is if business had the power to truly enslave the human race just in the name of profit it would have been done by now. If they want to maximise profit get rid the red-tape. Yet as powerful as these people claim themselves to be they can’t even get rid of red-tape and BS pollution taxes?

They cannot even get rid of unions!!! If they had the power this world would have been a different place. It might even be a better place where all of us would be able to survive....

----------

Blurock (17-Dec-11)

----------


## Miro Bagrov

There is always squabbling over SARB's shares. I think the reason is that everyone thought that they were going to make killing from them back in the day. The real truth is that all government institutions are either not out to make a profit, or they do not know how to.
SARB actually (in my mind) never needed investors. It has enough government funding. Either way, when they unlisted and also announced that they will not pay out to shareholders any retained earnings, the investors started to complain instead of admitting that this was not a good investment.

----------

tec0 (18-Dec-11)

----------


## tec0

Know what... I had a 3 page rant laid out for this post. It would have touched the conspirators core believe and discredited it to the point where I hoped to expose the propaganda and paint a picture of what conspirators are responsible for and why. 

I wanted to point how green organizations left thousands starving. How cults left thousands to die because there rights to doctors, contraception and even the care of their families where denied.

I wanted to point out how bad the world will get if we don’t trust our banks anymore and the list goes on and on. But I realised that conspirators will simply give it a glance not even read it and ignore it or poop-out another lie to discredit my facts claiming "they" know the undocumented truth. 

So go for it...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

All one can do is to ignore conspirators.

----------


## Miro Bagrov

Concerning the rand:
The rand dropped because of the interest rate differential.
Inflation was 3.1 and Repo was 5.5 at the time when the rand was 6.5/$ (2011)
Now inflation is 6.1 and the repo is still 5.5. No wonder the rand is 8.xx/$
Next year 2012 when the SARB finally raises interest rates the rand can strengthen.

----------


## Dave A

> Next year 2012 when the SARB finally raises interest rates the rand can strengthen.


How sure are you that the SARB will raise interest rates next year? According to their medium term forecasts, they predict inflation dropping back into their target range and seem to see no need to adjust the repo rate.

----------


## nico42

This topic is very insteresting... and complicated^^ I will read it again  :Smile:

----------

Frankincense (03-Jan-12)

----------


## msmoorad

on a related note
heres another article from Henry Makow:

Zionists Funded Both Hitler & Churchill
by Henry Makow Ph.D.


When Winston Churchill was visiting Germany, in 1932,  Putzi Hanfstaengl tried to arrange a meeting with Hitler. Hitler apparently declined. It wouldn't do for two Zionist political actors --future "antagonists" -- to be seen rehearsing together before the show began.    

Both Hitler and Churchill were pawns of the Zionist bankers. According to historian Thomas J. O'Keefe,   Churchill said in his Memoirs that ex-German Chancellor (1930-1932) Heinrich Brüning  revealed  the identities of Hitler's backers in a 1937 letter: 

 'I didn't, and do not even today for understandable reasons, wish to reveal from October 1928, the two largest regular contributors to the Nazi Party were the general managers of two of the largest Berlin banks, both of Jewish faith and one of them the leader of Zionism in Germany." 

Churchill was funded by a different branch of the same Illuminati Jewish banking syndicate. O'Keefe cites a speech by David Irving on the "Focus Group" set up by Bernard Waley Cohen, a prominent Zionist banker.   


   "The Focus was financed by a slush fund set up by some of London's wealthiest businessmen -- principally, businessmen organized by the Board of Jewish Deputies in England, whose Chairman was a man called Sir Bernard Waley Cohen, left. Sir Bernard Waley Cohen held a private dinner party at his apartment on July 29, 1936. This is in Waley Cohen's memoirs.

 ... The 29th of July, 1936, Waley Cohen set up a slush fund of 50,000 pounds for The Focus, the Churchill pressure group. Now, 50,000 pounds in 1936, multiply that by ten, at least, to get today's figures. By another three or four to multiply that into US dollars. So, 40 times 50,000 pounds -- about $2 million in US terms -- was given by Bernard Waley Cohen to this secret pressure group of Churchill in July 1936. The purpose was -- the tune that Churchill had to play was -- fight Germany. Start warning the world about Germany, about Nazi Germany. Churchill, of course, one of our most brilliant orators, a magnificent writer, did precisely that.

    For two years, The Focus continued to militate, in fact, right through until 1939. And I managed to find the secret files of The Focus, I know the names of all the members. I know all their secrets. I know how much money they were getting, not just from The Focus, but from other governments. I use the word "other governments" advisedly because one of my sources of information for my Churchill biography is, in fact, the Chaim Weizmann Papers in the State of Israel.

Irving then revealed further details of Churchill's financing by the Czechs, as well as the facts of Churchill's financial rescue by a wealthy banker of Austro-Jewish origins, Sir Henry Strakosch, left, who, in Irving's words, emerged "out of the woodwork of the City of London, that great pure international financial institution." When Churchill was bankrupted overnight in the American stock market crash of 1937-1938, *it was Strakosch who was instrumental in setting up the central banks of South Africa and India,* who bought up all Churchill's debts. When Strakosch died in 1943, the details of his will, published in the London Times, included a bequest of £20,000 to the then Prime Minister, eliminating the entire debt.

Irving dealt with Churchill's performance as a wartime leader, first as Britain's First Lord of the Admiralty and then as Prime Minister. The British historian adverted to Churchill's "great military defeat in Norway, which he himself engineered and pioneered," and mentioned the suspicion of Captain Ralph Edwards, who was on Churchill's staff at the time, that Churchill had deliberately caused the fiasco to bring down Neville Chamberlain and replace him as prime minister, which subsequently happened."

The Second World War was orchestrated to fulfill the long term Zionist goal of Illuminati one world government. Irving spoke of Dunkirk:


"In May 1940, Dunkirk, the biggest Churchill defeat of the lot....Letters between Churchill and the French Prime Minister, Paul Reynaud, revealed the ugly truth that Churchill, himself, gave the secret order to Lord Gort, the British General in command of the British expeditionary force at Dunkirk, "Withdraw, fall back," or as Churchill put it, "Advance to the coast." That was Churchill's wording. "And you are forbidden to tell any of your neighboring allies that you are pulling out. The French and the Belgians were left in the dark that we were pulling out."

Of course Hitler quixotically allowed 330,000 British and Allied soldiers to escape at Dunkirk. The Zionist choreographers wanted the Nazis to succeed initially, but not to administer a knockout punch. 

The war had to be long and costly both in lucre and in life. Germany had to be completely destroyed and Judeo Communist Russia had to conquer Eastern Europe. Non-Zionist Jews had to be sacrificed so they would dedicate themselves to building the Rothschild fiefdom known as Israel.     

Thanks to Peter Myers for his invaluable news list. He sent Moore's article to my inbox.

-
Related-   Are World Wars Orchestrated?

Hitler & Bormann Were Traitors

Bankers Planned World Wars to Destroy Germany

Illuminati Used Appeasement to Trick Hitler
http://www.henrymakow.com/001766.html

Hitler Used Rothschild Banker's Typewriter
http://www.henrymakow.com/002071.html

Winston Churchill Illuminati
http://www.henrymakow.com/001071.html

----------

Frankincense (03-Jan-12)

----------


## Dave A

:Zzzzz: 

May I gently suggest you cut back on your Henry Makow and try to get some diversity to your reading, msm. Without variety you lose perspective.

----------

Blurock (03-Jan-12), tec0 (03-Jan-12)

----------


## wynn

I find reading this blog puts perspective on a lot of conspiricy theories

http://www.skepticblog.org/

----------


## tec0

So here is the scenario if you want a costly scenario you don't use bullets Devastation is horrible but as a money maker it is hardly effective because the aircraft alone cost more then what most countries can make in a year. 

You accredit the Illuminate to be so clever and well controlled and yet they cannot comprehend anything close to world dominance or any real control. If I was them I would made much more money much more passively and do so easily. 

This article just shows you how fictional your claims really are. 

Here is the one thing the one section you can consider to be fact above all that is said: When the Lamb opened the fourth seal, I heard the voice of the fourth living creature say, "Come and see!" 

What he saw was processed by his eyes and mind along with his individual thought. Therefore the word "interpretation" is so very important.

----------


## Blurock

There are also people that believe in fairies.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

As Dave suggested; get some perspective in your life. Do not let your hatred for the Zionist bankers cloud your judgement and thought processes.  :Online2long:

----------


## Frankincense

@Dave A: May I gently suggest we focus on the content of a contribution, and not the measure of credibility you wish to adorn the author with, as its whether what is beng said is true or not that is of relevance and not who said it.  :No: 

Further, Dave A & Blurock, would it be possible for yourself not to loose perspective of the fact that although a member wishes to post an extract of a certain author, and may do so from occasion to occasion, that we do not create a perception that we now feel this is all the member reads or is exposed to, and plunge ourselves further into a state of wantoness by publically advocating enhanced perspective under such revealed personal subjectiveness we find oursleves in as individuals. Msmoorad has published many articles in this thread alone from various sources. If we could respect intelligence and individuality, we encourage participation from all races, creeds, rich & poor and even dissent inturn will be tolerated. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ tec0



> You accredit the Illuminate to be so clever and well controlled and yet they cannot comprehend anything close to world dominance or any real control. If I was them I would made much more money much more passively and do so easily.


 In other words, if you were the Devil, you would make the fire of hell a little warmer? Clearly you dont know who you are dealing with, nor what is being achieved over the last few decades, nor what shall come to pass, therefore you have not been placed in a position to hasten your own and socioty at large's  destruction. 


 @Msmoorad....Thank you for the information and contribution to this thread. I further encourage reading whatever pleases you as some of it may in fact be fact, and naturally some of it fiction. It indeed remains your responsability to determine which you find fact or fiction, but I trust you will continue reading whatever in spite of discouragement witnessed here. It's how humans learn.

The first casualty of any war, including that of information is the truth. Disinformation is rife along with sceptical opinions on matters that serve not the personal interests of those too deeply involved to do anything about it. That being said amidst those falling away, one can read your bolded text in many other articles, other than Henry Makow's  blog. I myself have read much of Henry's publishings over the years, and will reserve judgment.

From this:  http://books.google.co.za/books?id=q...page&q&f=false

Extract: 



We ought to know much concerning Henry Strakosch's involvment in setting up the SA FED (SARB). Its of no surprise nor would I contest it as admissable evidence in the last days. 

Concerning Strakosch being Jewish/ Christian matters not. By fruits one is judged, not words alone.

This below reminds me of what I was reffering to concerning the SA FED (SARB) original shareholders list...rather interesting.



 :Gunsmilie:

----------

msmoorad (07-Jan-12)

----------


## Dave A

> @Dave A: May I gently suggest we focus on the content of a contribution, and not the measure of credibility you wish to adorn the author with, as its whether what is beng said is true or not that is of relevance and not who said it.


I'll take my chastisement with good grace, Francois. I assure you my purpose is not to censor, but to moderate.

I have three concerns, and perhaps you can help resolve them.

1. The authors so frequently raised here have an unfortunate habit of presenting historical fact *and their assumptions* of purpose in like manner. Do you believe they make a reasonable distinction between fact and speculative supposition in their pieces?

2. When it comes to those allegations of long-standing conspiracy, I have yet to see one "part of the Illuminati long-term plan" allegation that could not be matched by a purpose of relatively short term profiteering. Could you point to a solid piece of factual evidence that proves an Illuminati conspiracy that has spanned centuries?

3. Many of these pieces criticise the powerful influence of the bankers. If the heavyweight financiers of this world are unfit to wield this power, who would you give this power to? And how?

----------


## tec0

> @ tec0
> In other words, if you were the Devil, you would make the fire of hell a little warmer? Clearly you dont know who you are dealing with, nor what is being achieved over the last few decades, nor what shall come to pass, therefore you have not been placed in a position to hasten your own and socioty at large's  destruction.


Well the use of misinformation, misdirection would be key to keep the public mystified. Using propaganda one would be able to turn real heroes into misfits and conspirators thus allowing for more mistrust. 

But getting the public to liquidate themselves and removing there funds from banks into an insecure environment that is key. See without outside investment from the public there can no longer be a free market system thus allowing a single entity to control all markets. 

Thus allowing all narcotics industries to fall under the same management. The same will happen with the food industry. This can only happen if people in general start to mistrust local investments and banks. 

So I am not the one making hell a little bit hotter 

That said if I was the devil none of this would matter...  :Devil2: 

Just be glad I am not...  :Innocent:

----------


## Blurock

> May I gently suggest we focus on the content of a contribution, and not the measure of credibility you wish to adorn the author with, as its whether what is beng said is true or not that is of relevance and not who said it. 
> 
> Further, Dave A & Blurock, would it be possible for yourself not to loose perspective of the fact that although a member wishes to post an extract of a certain author, and may do so from occasion to occasion, that we do not create a perception that we now feel this is all the member reads or is exposed to,


If my contribution harped on only one theme, people could rightfully conclude that that is all that fills my mind.
If I use quotes to prove that the sky is green, everyone has the right to comment on whether they agree with me or not. If my comments are hurtful to others, you have the right to censor me. I am outspoken and sometimes a good whack on the head helps! :Cool:

----------

tec0 (04-Jan-12)

----------


## Miro Bagrov

Someone asked me about the interest rates.

My first factor is this:

That is my analysis based on historical data. There is definitely a long term normalisation, but the nature is still cyclical.

My second factor is this:
CPI = 6.0 (Oct, 2011)
http://www.resbank.co.za/pages/default.aspx
The target is 3-6%. They must increase it eventually if it exceeds 6 for long enough. Or change their policy.

My third factor is this:
Rand Weakened 1.6%. 
http://www.iol.co.za/business/market...llar-1.1207979
Rand weakness increases inflation because imports become expensive.

My decision is that sometime this year they will need to push it up. The trend will continue for 2 years and then the reverse will happen. 
Everyone has their position though.

----------


## Dave A

> My decision is that sometime this year they will need to push it up. The trend will continue for 2 years and then the reverse will happen. 
> Everyone has their position though.


Ordinarily I'd agree with you. However I tend to factor in that there is a bit more political pressure than usual to keep interest rates down at the moment.

I suspect inflation is *really* going to have to get out of step with interest rates before we'll see an increase in the repo rate.

----------


## Miro Bagrov

I think you're right there sir. There is some un-fundamental behavior atm. Is it politics or poli-tricks?

I also don't think SA is ready for interest rate rises, so much debt out there: also the euro and us problems and their likelihood of short circuiting and causing another recession...
But then, the argument should be, why are we even using inflation targeting if we wont end up pulling the weight. If the country is so affected by foreign problems, let's use exchange rate targeting or even some completely new policy which is designed for economic pressures.

----------


## msmoorad

> I'll take my chastisement with good grace, Francois. I assure you my purpose is not to censor, but to moderate.
> 
> I have three concerns, and perhaps you can help resolve them.
> 
> 1. The authors so frequently raised here have an unfortunate habit of presenting historical fact *and their assumptions* of purpose in like manner. Do you believe they make a reasonable distinction between fact and speculative supposition in their pieces?
> 
> 2. When it comes to those allegations of long-standing conspiracy, I have yet to see one "part of the Illuminati long-term plan" allegation that could not be matched by a purpose of relatively short term profiteering. Could you point to a solid piece of factual evidence that proves an Illuminati conspiracy that has spanned centuries?
> 
> 3. Many of these pieces criticise the powerful influence of the bankers. If the heavyweight financiers of this world are unfit to wield this power, who would you give this power to? And how?


Dave
you & many others seem to have this opinion:
that there is NO other way to do it other than the current interest based financial system which is in the control of the zionist intl bankers who are HQ'd in the City of London.
if its not broke, then why fix it

if you knew the reality of the siituation
-how they are fooling us & printing money out of nothing 
then you lot might not be so accepting

or maybe you know but still think theres nothing wrong with it?
why should every country not print it own money?
why should private banks(reserve banks) print the money & lend it on interest to each country?

almost every countries national debt is made up of interest
this is what keeps the countries of the world obligated to the UN, IMF, BIS etc
and these banking parasites then use this hold over countries to steal real wealth like oil, gas, gold, coal etc

imagine, they print money out of thin air
they lend it to you & charge interest
if you default,
then you lose whatever you have paid back PLUS the house, car etc that you have been working hard to pay off for so long.

what did they do?
how much real work /effort did they put into it?
just added a few more zeros to the computer?
its a big scam & you somehow believe its a fair system.

----------


## Dave A

> if its not broke, then why fix it


Probably more a case of you can't fix it until you know what you're aiming for - you don't want to dismantle the existing methods of exchange without knowing what to replace it with. You'd be making the situation worse, not better. I think there's enough concern about problems in the existing way of doing things for a meaningful idea to get serious consideration.

On the "just printing money" side of things, it isn't quite as simple as you suggest. The Zimbabwe government "just printed money" to pay their bills and look what happened. The system adjusts to the oversupply of money vs the underlying value it represents - which didn't really change or actually was going backwards. Bingo - rampant inflation and weakening foreign exchange rates.

----------


## Justloadit

> On the "just printing money" side of things, it isn't quite as simple as you suggest. The Zimbabwe government "just printed money" to pay their bills and look what happened. The system adjusts to the oversupply of money vs the underlying value it represents - which didn't really change or actually was going backwards. Bingo - rampant inflation and weakening foreign exchange rates.


Yes but at the end of the day, as far as internal debt was concerned, it was all cleared, and the losers were the citizens, who bore the brunt of the loses.

----------


## Dave A

Exactly!

----------


## tec0

Deleted

----------


## Dave A

> So I am calling you out msmoorad and others spewing this crap...


 :No:  Let's try to keep playing the ball, please.

----------


## msmoorad

have i just missed something interesting?

----------


## Dave A

Just noticed in another thread...

I love the new signature, msmoorad  :Big Grin: 
I guess that makes us co-conspirators  :Wink:

----------


## Miro Bagrov

On the topic (for a change)

Money is a big illusion. I want to really point this out. Firstly the government makes money. Prices increase or decrease. This does nothing to the product. So money must be an illusion.
A peach in Checkers costs R0.20.. No it doesn't.
A peach after a few weeks is over-ripe, it's now discounted to R0.10.. not true.
The peach - was free when it came off the tree. It remains free until it is rotten. There is no cost. All of it was an illusion.
Regardless of the price of peaches, a peach will still have the same nutritional effect on people... Right.
So now that you all mention the "losses" taken by taxpayers... I will ask what loss was it if you were out of the system of money? No loss. So then the fact that you are in the system of money caused the loss. I can't lose at monopoly while playing chess. We should try use our money to achieve independence from money.
Who made a profit? The person who sold the peach tree for a profit of R200 per pot *because we know that the peach tree is free from nature*. Or is it the person who bought it that made the profit? The one receives a piece of paper, the other a tree which will give him food.

So, firstly: understand nature... When you understand nature you will not be short of money for long.

In that case, the "taxpayers" lost nothing - because they gave a big 'nothing'. It's all in the mind of the one who has it. You will always lose if your wealth is fully counted in money.
If you buy land and you have animals, and the animals produce milk. And you have trees and the trees make fruit, and so forth... Then if you have lost all your money, you have no problem... You will get it all back.
Because if you offer your milk temporarily to another, your will still be paid. However, if you lose all you money you will not starve, neither will your family.
The most unsafe man is the one with money as his only source of food... He is guilty, and he will pay the price for using money (paper) as the only source of food.

Then on the topic of the financiers of the world. They are on the way out of the world. They are another example of people who use nothing to make nothing. They provide you with a source of imaginary paper with antelopes on it and then you must dance like a monkey to pay it back... Just try not to need their paper in the first place if possible. 

The SARB is very uninteresting to someone who does not need money. However everyone with a loan is hanging on the SARB's decision... So rather borrow from a friend. And lend to a friend. Get out of the system.

People. My message is... No one's position is perfect. If you planted a peach tree for every theory you read, you would own enough trees to see there is no point in reading theories...  :Big Grin:

----------

wynn (12-Jan-12)

----------


## Blurock

> A peach in Checkers costs R0.20.. No it doesn't.
> A peach after a few weeks is over-ripe, it's now discounted to R0.10.. not true.
> The peach - was free when it came off the tree. It remains free until it is rotten. There is no cost. All of it was an illusion.


There is only a cost to the peach if there is human intervention. Sometimes that intervention is at the expense of someone else. :Frown:

----------


## Miro Bagrov

Humans are only rewarded with money because they want to buy something else with it.

Remember when we were kids living with parents. What did we need then?
To this day: All we need is a house, several meals, and a bed.
There rest is a luxury we can avoid. If we can come to a position that we can have these things and not struggle to have them we are winners.  :Smile:

----------


## tec0

Sadly one can so easily be blinded as to believe that the world is out to get her/him that in the end it happens. The truth is the human race can accomplish more than just work hard.

But what if I like my computers, books and flushable toilets. What if I enjoy the nice stuff? In an earlier and now deleted post I got really angry at conspirators. I got angry because they want to blame everyone and explain to us how gullible naïve and stupid we are. Apparently there is this truth that we will never be able to grasp.  

The real truth is exploitation is no longer needed and it scares the living hell out of big organizations. Fact is with a little discipline we can maintain the statuesque without the need for money, investment groups and even leadership. We are at the point where technology can and will be able to do just about anything.   

But now because people are comfy they tend to get irritated by everything. Green organizations are always trying to force us to see things their way.  See genetically enhanced food is a problem for green organizations and trough lies and miss information they kept this much needed food away from countries that needs it. 

Then conspirators decided that inoculation is how the man makes its money now vaccines are evil and that must go. Despite the fact that it practically saved the human race.  And these conspirators they just don't care they are right everyone else is wrong. Now people will die again just because you cannot convince someone that the intentions of vaccination is good. 

Religion nuts say it is wrong for a person to use birth control and condoms and they will actually go to poor countries and force there believes onto poor people. Again this single mindset comes to play here.

In a word conspirators just don't get it. For them it is all about the connection the evil powers and yet they are hiding for reasons unknown.  If people are that powerful they don't need to hide… 

anyhow… Conspirators don’t see the damage that they are responsible for…

----------


## wynn

Just to seperate the 'Zionist' angle from the 'Illuminati' angle a read of wikipedia offers some advice:-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zionism

"Anti-semites have alleged that Zionism was, or is, part of a Jewish plot to take control of the world.[100] One particular version of these allegations, "The Protocols of the Elders of Zion" (subtitle "Protocols extracted from the secret archives of the central chancery of Zion") achieved global notability. The protocols are fictional minutes of an imaginary meeting by Jewish leaders of this plot. Analysis and proof of their fraudulent origin goes as far back as 1921.[101] A 1920 German version renamed them "The Zionist Protocols".[102] The protocols were extensively used as propaganda by the Nazis and remain widely distributed in the Arab world. They are referred to in the 1988 Hamas charter.[103]"

And sorting the 'Illuminati' angle:- 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ILUMINATI

"Writers such as Mark Dice,[9] David Icke, Texe Marrs, Ryan Burke, Jüri Lina and Morgan Gricar have argued that the Bavarian Illuminati survived, possibly to this day. Many of these theories propose that world events are being controlled and manipulated by a secret society calling itself the Illuminati.[10][11] Conspiracy theorists have claimed that many notable people were or are members of the Illuminati. Presidents of the United States are a common target for such claims.[12][13]

A key figure in the conspiracy theory movement, Myron Fagan, devoted his latter years to finding evidence that a variety of historical events from Waterloo, The French Revolution, President John F. Kennedy's assassination and an alleged communist plot to hasten the New World Order by infiltrating the Hollywood film industry, were all orchestrated by the Illuminati.[14][15]"

So if you are a true blue conspiracy theorist this will mean nothing?

----------

Frankincense (07-Feb-12)

----------


## Frankincense

@Dave A: I trust Wynn's expected and useful internet rip of Illuminati and Zionist differences is common knowledge to those studying how immoral short term profiteering schemes and long term strategically imposed IMF debt contracts from money out of nothing etc. destroy and cripple economic progress of the oppressed purposefully by it's leaders, you may want to call "The Elite" for want of a differing title. All these various words we adorn the _architects of disaster_ with, leaving a clear audit trail wake behind them for us to strudy, shall be considered semantics. We ought to be left with nothing to disagree upon. :Yes: 

@ Miro Bagrov:  


> If we can come to a position that we can have these things and not *struggle* to have them we are winners.


Man will always need food, clothes & shelter from birth till death, and this is obtained through labour/work. Being a natural man, you remain subject to Genesis 3:19




> In the sweat of thy face shalt thou eat bread, till thou return unto the ground; for out of it wast thou taken : for dust thou art, and unto dust shalt thou return .


 Which solution in the form of escape from ordained labour (whether physical or mental) is being advocated by yourself? The people harvesting the peaches are rewarded for thier labour(struggle). That wont ever change as each will be rewarded according to his deeds (struggles).




> Humans are only rewarded with money because they want to buy something else with it.


 Your logic is flawed. Logic dictates that seeing as we all want to buy so much with unlimited "wants", we would all be rewarded with as much as we could should your notion be accepted. No... humans are rewarded with currency in the form of money equivalent to the value of their labour tendered.

 Naturally all aspire to be rewarded so as to enjoy the fruits of thier labour or to save it. If the currency is represented by paper money as a promissory note representing the actual labor value of production, barter exchange of commodities(gold /silver/rice cakes), things would be better/fairer as we could take all our paper to our bank and demand a few bags of whatever its worth in redeemable gold/silver etc. and we could close our bank accounts and remain in exile  and survive by free exchange. But that too wont happen...

As we now have "irredeemable" paper being used as currency backed by nothing created out of thin air, any scholar interested in economic justice would concern themselves with this injustice as means the only value of the paper we carry is that which the "house of cards/system" has given it by carefully calculated autocractic monetary policy meetings alone and unless you use the system in place, its worthless. We no longer barter using valuables, unless you agree to be deleted, and exit the s6ys6tem6. Your only challenge remains that EVERYONE will be forced, small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive what is coming....so that no one could buy or sell unless he had.... 

You advocated the following which I respect:




> Get out of the system.


 :Applaud: 

Sadly, even if you "exit the system", it is clear that *the S6ys6te6m will come for you & your family*. 

Blessings to both those who were and those who were not brave enough to take up arms when they are tracked and destroyed, refusing, yet they will live in The Hereafter if their death was in TETRAGRAMMATON. As its written so it shall be.
 :Gunsmilie: 

@Blurock : 


> Sometimes that intervention is at the expense of someone else


 Indeed it is as labour(struggle) is required.

@ Tec0:


> In a word conspirators just don't get it. For them it is all about the connection the evil powers and yet they are hiding for reasons unknown. If people are that powerful they don't need to hide…


 When you read and learn what these people are doing in your beloved country while you are enjoying your computer, books and flushable toilets and enjoying the nice stuff, you may start to accept it's not about you & what you want, but it's more about ensuring universal progress is moral, and the good of all mankind ought to be the foundational intention & motive for you to be able to sit on your toilet after enjoying all your  "nice" stuff we are greatfull to have. 




> Apparently there is this truth that we will never be able to grasp


Indeed, after years of reading your words, you remain unable to grasp the truth I speak of, but being persistent, I will continue to shine the torch of light in the frozen deers eyes on this information freeway, in the hope that you decide to get out the way and refrain from ridicule, and start to read more of the books you claim to enjoy and type alot less. Below is what you would wish could be termed "conspiracies", but are facts which ought to perturb any toilet sitting reserve banking prison planet denialist for your logic is pretty normal for the more robust type of australopithecine currently, but falls woefully short of the type of logic which is capable of designing rocket motors and wheel-barrows.

 The Lifeboat scandal and our memories are still fresh of that incident back in the mid ‘80s which was a rescue package given to Bankorp when it was in financial trouble and thus intended to keep it afloat. The SARB illegally, against the provisions of the SARB Act, lent R300m to Bankorp (which was later bought by ABSA) in 1985. This scandal rocked the local banking fraternity because to further assist in preventing Bankorp from collapsing, the SARB lent it a further R1.5bn in the mid 90s at a lowly interest rate of 1% per annum when it wasn't permitted to do so. Bankorp went on the lend this money at a whopping 16% which effectively meant that it made a 15% profit on money that it shouldn't have been given in the first place. The governor at the time was Mr Chris Stals, who was exposed by the former MI6 intelligence officer, Dr John Coleman as having been a member of the Committee of 300(Just another title of the architects of disaster Dave A) which in turn aided apartheid South Africa through a loot of R20bn of public coffers to sustain that evil divide and rule system through various banks linked back to Switzerland. To this day, no one at the SARB or government has really bothered to recoup the close to R2bn that was indirectly borrowed to Volkskas by virtue of its acquisition of Bankorp of which the former became one of four banks which merged to become ABSA. And the R6bn which was given to SASOL with conditions and provisos. Our government has never asked for its money to be paid back nor has it sought to leverage off its money in order that its citizenry can get cheaper fuel. Volkskas laundered close to R20bn through various schemes with Armscor which found its way into Switzerland banks. All these funds are traceable and the very finance manager and conduits through whom they were looting. Again the common denominator is ABSA whose then Volkskas CEO (Dr Danie Cronje) was instrumental in this money laundering. When the four banks amalgamated and later became ABSA, Dr Cronje became its Chairman. This bank (ABSA) is the very institution into which Bankorp was incorporated (through Volkskas). As if that was not enough, the then Deputy Governor to Dr Chris Stals (who presided from 1989-99) who was present when the second tranche of money (R1.5bn) was given to Bankorp, (Ms Gill Marcus) then later became ABSA's chairman, thus succeeding Dr Cronje in the process. She somehow made her way back into the Reserve Bank at the helm, which means that those funds will never return to the SARB. In terms of the Reserve Bank Act, 90% of profits they make must be given back to government notwithstanding the majority being private shareholders. It follows that the public is indirectly being denied the much needed resources which could help towards service delivery initiatives So in order to illustrate the point of the SARB's complicity since this theft is being hidden by the media fraternity : The Reserve Bank made a whopping R1bn loss whilst its subsidiary (The South African Bank Note Company) moved from an R81m profit in the 2010 financial year to a R23m loss. Surely those funds (a total of R2bn and even more considering interest over the years) should be returned to recapitalise or inject the much needed working capital to the Reserve Bank.

Calling on the Minister of Finance and the President to look into this matter is like asking the Devil to bless you.

----------

Dave A (07-Feb-12)

----------


## tec0

> The Lifeboat scandal and our memories are still fresh of that incident back in the mid ‘80s which was a rescue package given to Bankorp when it was in financial trouble and thus intended to keep it afloat. The SARB illegally, against the provisions of the SARB Act, lent R300m to Bankorp (which was later bought by ABSA) in 1985. This scandal rocked the local banking fraternity because to further assist in preventing Bankorp from collapsing, the SARB lent it a further R1.5bn in the mid 90s at a lowly interest rate of 1% per annum when it wasn't permitted to do so.


Ok cool but wasn't ABSA founded in 1991? Also did SARB lent them the 1.5bn in the mid 90"s so the money was given to ABSA the new owners from 1985? Because Volkskas bank are the owners of Bankorp and according to the info here, Volkskas was already part of ABSA when this occurred?

I am confused?

----------


## Dave A

Allied Bank was just another competitor at the time.

My understanding of the situation was Bankorp/Volkskas was failing and no-one was interested in bailing/buying them out. So the Reserve Bank loan write-offs were a sweetener to encourage a buy-out and reduce the impact of the failure. As it was, segments of the corporate structure weren't in the deal and were wound up as insolvents anyway.

Allied probably would never had gone for the deal if the Reserve Bank debt came with the buy-out.

It actually was quite a choppy time in banking. The mutual societies converted to companies, and some to banks (Allied being one of them), and the banks went into the bond business...

A lot of change and a few casualties as a result too. Practically the whole financial industry went through a revolution.

----------

Blurock (08-Feb-12), tec0 (10-Feb-12)

----------


## tec0

I find it interesting that banks would ultimately be the mechanism of evil as they are client reliant despite the fact that some believe otherwise. Banks need money to invest and it is true that there returns are substantial its main fuel will always be the earnings of the individual. It is for this reason that I do believe that losing our Constitution might be more devastating.

At this very moment the Constitution is not a very popular debate but a very necessary one. Is it not fact that more and more companies would rather discriminate against an employee rather than allowing them there right to work. Calling it a privilege they changed the game to where one must be grateful to be treated like a slave. After all you are "taking their money". Some companies dismiss the fact outright that without the worker they will not exist.

Workers are being compared to cockroaches! How degrading and dehumanizing is that? Fact is money is only necessary to maintain the statuesque and the truth is none of those business owners will be able to prevent a hostile takeover. Thankfully for them "the law" is also there to protect them. 

Still if it becomes a true dog eats dog world then no business owner will last long. That said what power will the business owner have if one removes money from the table? Fact is back in the day something was only yours if you can protect it. Laws made this easier but then the powerful decided that there rights are of a higher concern then the lonely slave.     

It is this type of mentality that is the true evil, not big banks not some conspiracy. In some countries woman are still regarded "less than human". And it seems that is what big companies want because they support this mindset of "do what we tell you, you have no rights" attitude how is this mindset not evil? 

I honestly don't think banks are evil, I don't think government is evil *if maintained correctly*". I do think individuals are. If it wasn't for basic laws and the constitution imagine the horror we would be facing today? 

In my mind there is no conspiracy, only human nature and as the powerful becomes all powerful they will corrupt If anything history showed us this.

----------


## wynn

There is a movement in USA encouraging people to move their savings from the big banks to local savings organisations (like our building societies of old) 
Apparently billions of dollars have been moved, this is another example of the 99% expressing displeasure with the shenanigans of big capital.

----------


## Frankincense

@Tec0,

Considering the fact that you use words like "evil", I am led to believe you believe in a God, as most humans who deny His existence, foolishly further deny the existence of good & evil, and will refrain from using them consciously, as it logically follows that by aknowledging these concepts exist, find it impossible to worm thier way out of accepting the source of Law, YHWH.

Even so, if you work out your salvation with fear & trembling, assuming you consider salvation worthwhile and an attainable concept, we remember that the roll out of the prophecy concerning *no buying or selling* (interchangeable with the term "Transactional banking") without your *number* remains the responsability of the International Central & Private Commercial Banks. It's an interpretation of a prophecy I speak of. Faithless people often stumble intelectually and erronesouly confuse prophecy with conspiracy. Feel free to continue denying that Banks are to play a prominent role in this roll-out if it suites your mental well-being, many others are doing that. Time will bear testimony. 

 * NO ONE* will EVER change or stay the prophecy of The Revelation.  There will be *NO* *transactional banking* without an individual accepting the number. *Cash is being totally removed from circulation* and the humans will be herded into the space of electronic channels as prefered secure transacting channels. In the USA only 3% of all money is in cash. Notice the high cash deposit/withdrawel fees for branch visits, but just outside at the ATM its "free" (depending on your account specs)  * A juristic entity such as a Bank, cannot, per definition, be evil*. We have not said banks are evil. You wrestle with flesh & blood. It's principalities and powers in the higher eschelons that are used to steer strategy that will be accountable severally according to their works as we are. This event is most certainly an evil event with many being persecuted/killed for attempting to "by pass" or "escape" the *system* in order to transact outside of the parameters of 666, yet at the end of it all, this is for a better world once complete and relinquished given the described nature of events subsequent to the completion of the numbering. It is immaterial where the humans wish to move thier funds to, its all about the indespensable pre-requisite of *transacting to survive* and live that is to cause the need for the mark to be accepted by consent, and finally by conquest. In these times, Banks are not only client reliant. It's a *mutual* reliance that has been created by statute and social acceptance. There are commercial banks that have sufficient revenues from Corporate Financing & Funding silo's, that they dont even bother aggresively expanding thier current retail footprint ie. selling acounts for revenue generation through transaction fees to the man on the street. The International banks are only as reliant on the people as the people are on them, and we all know what the laws say concerning SARS , income regulation, paying your staff in cash without them having a bank account. Therefore: Humans are reliant on Banks in order to earn an "honest - SARS returnable" living. This event cannot simply be attributed to human nature. It's spoken of in The Script. This event is taking place as it's written, so it shall be.



 As it was in The Beggining, so shall it be in the New World without end, as there is no end to a Good thing.


 :Gunsmilie:

----------


## tec0

@Francois (Firstly Please don't ever call me a fool again.) I was told to respect you so I will. You will note a "deleted" post as testimony to this. 

Here is biblical reasoning, firstly evil was set on this earth to test humanity or so it was written by human hands by those who wrote the first prophecy. By its very construct it was a leap of faith that set men to find the son of God. 

A son that would come into this world by virgin birth and that will have the strength and mentality to lead and teach humanity about both the existence and will of God. After the son has past the prophecy was written for his return and with him the judgment of humanity.

From that point forward people made predictions of the coming date. Many more dates followed and continued to change to this day. 

Sadly many spiritual leaders have fallen victim to greed vanity and power. In that entity a document was drafted to keep the wrong doings of priest secret thus protecting the entity. The many victims were silenced by means of intimidation. 

This is probably one of the main reasons why people stopped believing in prophecy and in the existence of a God. Fact is those that said that only an individual could fully experienced the will of God by their own realisations and mind was brutally executed in the days of old. 

So here we are… Today many will tell you what is and what is not important but for the most part they will always insist that you are wrong and they are right. Most cults work this way and sadly it is effective. 

But in your wisdom you finality touched something that had real meaning to it. See true good and true evil exist in the realm of conscious reality alone. It is not a place it is not a system it is not a number. Regardless of believe it is neither a weapon nor technological advancement. 

Fact is good and evil can only exist in the mind of an individual. It can only live in the realm of thought. So in truth good and evil is not the product of a good or evil deity… It is a product of humanity. 

And this is the point sir. Everything is simply a tool… The mindset behind the tool gives it, its identity and purpose. Thus any tool is both the servant for good and evil.

All you did is you find the tool box by linking facts to other facts giving it dates places. but those same systems can also be used for good. Simply because the system itself cannot exist without a mindset.

----------


## Dave A

> (Firstly Please don't ever call me a fool again.)


I suspect Francois presented in the biblical sense - as in "all of mankind who don't believe are foolish."




> You will note a "deleted" post as testimony to this.


Only you can see your deleted posts - and the administrator.

 :Hmmm: 

There's potential for forming a new cult right there.

----------


## tec0

> I suspect Francois presented in the biblical sense - as in "all of mankind who don't believe are foolish."
> 
> 
> Only you can see your deleted posts - and the administrator.
> 
> 
> 
> There's potential for forming a new cult right there.


Well again my apologies I had no sleep for 36 hours now…  I suspect that it may have affected my reasoning. But the rest of my last post I hope is still within context. However to aid the interpretation I hoped to show the conspirators that the evil in this world is also very human.

By eliminating its teachings and history you eliminate evil's meaning. So whipping it out is very possible.

----------


## Blurock

> Sadly many spiritual leaders have fallen victim to greed vanity and power.


By using and manipulating the superstitions and pagan beliefs and rituals of people they could form their own "religions" that would give them power, wealth and position.  :Devil:

----------

tec0 (11-Feb-12)

----------


## tec0

> By using and manipulating the superstitions and pagan beliefs and rituals of people they could form their own "religions" that would give them power, wealth and position.


The rituals was designed so that the person would feel weak alone but empowered if in a group. 

Today this type of brainwashing endured and thanks to it being taboo it forces the modern participants to stay silent about the group and its doings. 

It is for this reason why the ritual endured and is still practiced by the selected members. 

However these rituals are in reality just that. We know these people are not special in any way. 

So what are they? Human only human like you it faces its mortality with uncertainty.

Nothing is as powerful as these people make them out to be. Saying that they are simply doesn't make it so.

----------


## wynn

I think the late Christopher Hitchens put it very well.

"What can be asserted without proof can be dismissed without proof"

----------

Dave A (13-Feb-12), tec0 (13-Feb-12)

----------


## msmoorad

i came across this just now & i think its worth posting:


by Henry Makow Ph.D.

Terrorism is not terrorism when it is sponsored by the Illuminati Jewish banking cartel. 

From 1961-1990, the African National Congress waged a terrorist war against the Apartheid government of South Africa. The African National Congress is an Illuminati Jewish front. Therefore this terror was characterized as a "peoples' struggle" in the Zionist-controlled mass media. 

However, when the Palestinians employed terror against the Apartheid regime of Israel, they are "terrorists."  Never mind that Israel was built on Zionist terror against the British. Terror is not terror when the Illuminati Jews or their shills use it. 

(Terrorist Mandela wins 1994 Nobel Peace Prize)

So in South Africa during the 1960's and 70's, barely a week would go by without terrorism -- dynamite at a fuel depot, a car bomb outside Air Force headquarters in in a city center. The ANC's guerrilla force -- known simply as MK, or more formally as Umkhonto we Sizwe  translated "Spear of the Nation" was founded in 1961 by Nelson Mandela and his handler, the Communist Jew Joe Slovo.  

At first, the targets were infrastructure but two decades later MK was killing civilians without compunction -- grenades would be bowled in to a hamburger joint, or trip wired limper mine planted in an arcade -- and Mandela did not object.

"Notable among these attacks were the 8 January 1982 attack on the Koeberg nuclear power plant near Cape Town, coinciding with the 70th anniversary of the formation of the ANC, the Church Street bombing on 20 May 1983, killing 19, and the 14 June 1986 car-bombing of Magoo's Bar in Durban, in which 3 people were killed and 73 injured." (Wikipedia)

Of course, Mandela had been in jail since 1963 when MK headquarters on a farm outside Johannesburg was raided. The ANC was funded and run by Communist Jews who in turn were shills for the Illuminati bankers. Mandela posed as a farmhand. 

The farm was purchased and run by Jewish Communist Arthur Goldreich, left.

In 1985 when the government offered to release Mandela if he would repudiate terrorism, he refused. In 1990 he was let out anyway and vowed the MK would continue to wreak havoc. It was not necessary. Terrorism had worked. 

The government was ready to negotiate a handover of power. In 1994, Mandela and F.W. de Klerk shared a Nobel Peace Prize. How quickly a terrorist becomes a man of peace! Queen Elizabeth II in her 1996 Christmas message hailed Mandela as a great statesman. (The account of MK terror is indebted to Philip Gourevitch's review of the novel "Absolution" in The New Yorker, April 30, 2012, p.70)

ANC IS A COMMUNIST JEWISH FRONT

Thanks to Michael Hoffman II, we know:   


"The African National Congress (ANC) in South Africa was guided by two Communist Jews, Albie Sachs, "one of its foremost intellectuals"( London Sunday Times, August 29, 1993) and Yossel Mashel Slovo (Joe Slovo, 1926-1995).

Slovo was born in a shtetl in Lithuania and grew up speaking Yiddish and studying the Talmud. He joined the ANC's terrorist wing, the Umkhonto we Sizwe, in 1961 and eventually became its commander. He was named Secretary General of the South African Communist Party in 1986. ("Joe Slovo," Jewish Chronicle, January 13, 1995).

Slovo had been the "planner of many of the ANC terrorist attacks, including the 1983 car bomb that killed 19 people and injured many others... Slovo, who had traveled to the Soviet Union many times, was awarded a Soviet medal on his 60th birthday...Slovo is a dedicated Communist, a Marxist Leninist without morality of any kind, for whom only victory counts, whatever the human cost, whatever the bloodshed...Slovo disputes little of his image as 'the Communist mastermind' behind the ANC's armed struggle. 


(Albie Sachs, left)

'Revolutionary violence has created the inspirational impact that we had intended, and it has won for the ANC its leading position,' Slovo said." ("Rebel Strategist Seeks to End Apartheid," L.A. Times, Aug. 16, 1987, p. 14). When Nelson Mandela's ANC took over South Africa, Slovo was named Minister of Housing." 

Keep reading for South African housing conditions. 


COMMUNISM IS A RUSE

Generally speaking, Jewish social & political activism serves the Illuminati agenda. Jewish activists are dupes or opportunists. The ANC, like Communism in general, deceived the masses into overthrowing the government and installing bank tellers like Nelson Mandela. 

The plight of Blacks in South Africa is much worse under the "peoples' government." Under ANC governance the number of people living on $1 a day has doubled from two to four million. The unemployment rate doubled to 48% from 1991-2002. (It is 24% today.)

In 2006, only 5,000 of the more than 35 million black South Africans earned more than $60,000. A quarter of the entire population lived in shacks without running water or electricity. A quarter have no access to clean water. 40% have no telephone.

The HIV/AIDS/TB infection rate is 20%. Life expectancy dropped by 13 years.  40% of schools have no electricity.

Where is the ANC'S concern for the people? Obviously it was a ruse that enabled the bankers to gain control over South Africa's resources. Source


CONCLUSION

Terrorism is an instrument of the Illuminati Jewish central banking cartel based in London. Ninety five percent of the world's terror, including 9-11, can be traced to this source via the world's intelligence services, especially the CIA, Mossad and MI-6. They are funding the Taliban so Americans can waste themselves in endless war.
  source:http://www.henrymakow.com/

i dont agree with the last sentence as theTaliban are NOT the wests blue eyed boys anymore
since they have refused to give them permission to build the oil/natural gas pipeline from the Caspian Sea down through Afghanistan into the port in Pakistan.
the same people when they were fighting the Soviets-ie doing the wests dirty work for them were called "freedom fighters"-now that things are not so good they are called "terrorists" etc

----------


## tec0

My question is always why? Motive is key to anything and I feel that the profit of war is a bit dodgy after all the risks involved are really high. I am not saying wars are not profitable, I am saying that human suffering is not the justifiable. 

What I hate about most conspiracies it always boils down to the unknown. I am sorry but any transaction can be known and is only a matter of investigation. I don’t think people believe in the Illuminati anymore. 

Considering that weapons can mop a continent clean with a single strike with the most expensive weapons known to humanity. And yet most of the wars that we saw on TV are still made by very primitive weapons. 

Basically as a warmonger the Illuminati failed. 

They sell a hell of a lot of old crap but the really expensive new weapons never get used? And yet these new supper weapons have a devastating effect and will allow for future contracts for the next 200 years.

I am sorry but it just doesn’t gel…  :No:

----------


## Blurock

@msmoorad The problem with conspiracy theories is that it distorts the truth just enough to make it almost plausible. It appears as if your hatred for Jews may be clouding your judgement.

----------


## vieome

One mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter

----------


## Frankincense



----------


## Dave A

Two allegations I'd love to hear the proof of, and which Michael Tellinger rather unsubtlely deflected away from:

When you get a loan from a bank, they just punch the numbers into a computer and money appears out of thin air.

The banks are breaking over 30 laws every day. Name one of them.

----------

tec0 (22-May-12)

----------


## Blurock

What Tillinger is saying, is that banks will bundle a number of bonds or credit agreements and sell it on to another bank to create the funds required for the next loan transaction. This is similar to how the sub-prime lending worked that caught out the American and European banks.

Loans and credit agreements are noted as assets on a banks balance sheet. Deposits and investments are noted as liabilities, because that money has to be paid back to the depositor. Bonds and credit agreements (MBS's - Mortgage Backed Securities) are bundled together to create an SPV (Special Purpose Vehicle) which are sold to large investment banks. The SPV creates funding for the bank to lend on the next transaction(s) and the process repeats itself.

The argument is that money is created "out of thin air" and that it is not backed by depositor funds or the bank's money. Well, if you look at any bank's balance sheet and you calculate the numbers, you will realize that their gearing is extremely high. Their required liquidity ratios are only 12%. The SA Reserve Bank has now introduced a scheme whereby South African Banks will have access to a mutual fund to prevent them from going under in a worst case scenario such as is now happening in Greece.

The legal basis for the case is that one must possess that which one loans. Supposedly the banks are not meeting the fundamental criteria for a valid borrower/lender contract. By selling their contracts, the banks no longer own your mortgage bond and should not be allowed to take action or repossess your home.

They reason that it is by definition counterfeiting and that an ordinary citizen would be arrested if found guilty of doing the same.  Issuing money without the backing of real goods or services of equivalent value is fraudulent. The Banks Act prohibits banks from securitisation. All this allegedly affects our currency and is the root cause of inflation.

11 Constitutional Court judges, 8 clerks, 4 joined advocates and 4 researchers are weighing the evidence in preparation for a Constitutional Court case involving Standard Bank, the Reserve Bank and the Minister of Finance. You can follow it on www.thebigcase.co.za  :Detective:

----------

Dave A (24-May-12), Frankincense (22-May-12)

----------


## Dave A

So if banks must use their own money to extend loans, what do you propose they should do with depositors' savings then?

Or is it OK to use savings funds placed directly in their care, but not use savings funds via another bank or investment vehicle?

 :Confused:

----------


## tec0

Discrediting banks help the criminals to find money under people’s beds. Part of the reason and this seems to be overlooked is the fact that banks keep your money safe. Unless if you are banking with ABSA and they deny you the right to a “Smart Card” and give you an easy to clone crappy card. And they do as this IS my experience with them. DARN THOSE ILLUMINATI BRATS! 

That said banks cannot give you interest without lending money. That is the name of the game. Now I dislike the fact that a millionaire can make a loan and my money gets used but I can’t get a loan regardless of the fact just stated.

Reality is banks are our friends “if managed correctly” if not you get what you get poverty no security no long term growth. It is just how it is...

----------


## Blurock

On the one hand we complain that banks are not lending, on the other hand we complain that they are not using their own money to lend.
If banks had to lend only their own money, the world wide recession would be much worse than it is... 

I am not so sure that the Tillinger case has legal justification. I can sell my debt to a 3rd party, but still retain the right to collect the debt, as long as I meet my obligations to the lender. Credit cards, factoring, forfaiting and a number of financial instruments operate on this basis or principle. The seller may act as an agent to collect the debt on behalf of the creditor.

It appears as someone has a bone to chew, as they are collecting names and support of people who had lost properties or assets through repossessions. The principle in my view is still, pay to Caesar what is due to Caesar. If you have a bond or HP, you are bound by the contract. Do not try to look for loopholes only when you can not meet your commitments. That should have been sorted out at the time when the agreement was entered into.

----------

tec0 (24-May-12)

----------


## Blurock

Michael Tellingers Application was dismissed by the Constitutional Court today due to the fact that all the application requirements were not met.

They now plan a class action and a march in Pietermaritzburg. 

I had doubts about this one all along as it appeared as if someone had lost a property due to non payment and now want to make an issue out of it. They should rather look at unfair banking practices and fees and start a class action on that. :Helpsmilie:

----------


## Dave A

I'm not surprised. I got the distinct impression that the case Tellinger was/is trying to make has a lot more volume than substance.

Of course he'll have his supporters. But it looks like he falls into the same category as Juju - lots of emotional appeal, but when you start looking for a solid foundation you start finding all the gaps.

----------


## Frankincense

James Holmes



The father of Aurora Colorado movie theater shooter, James Holmes, is Robert Holmes, the lead scientist for the credit score company FICO. He developed an algorythim that tracked where the profits off the trading were being embezzled during the operational benchmarking and was to spill the detailed beans to Congress. (I understand the Crown is involved...Elizabeth). So they frame him by slaughtering kids in the cinema with the lights out, n say to Robert "Shut up Robert, we have a lot invested in this...if you shut up we take son off death row and give lighter sentance" Good trading for the day.

Adam Lanza



The father of Newtown Connecticut school shooter Adam Lanza is Peter Lanza who is a VP and Tax Director at GE Financial. Peter Lanza is also a partner at Ernst & Young, and major accounting firm. The older brother, Ryan Lanza, is also reported to be employed at Ernst & Young. Peter Lanza, who drove to northern New Jersey to talk to police and the FBI, is a vice president at GE Capital and had been a partner at global accounting giant Ernst & Young. Adam’s older brother Ryan Lanza, 24, has worked at Ernst & Young for four years, apparently following in his father’s footsteps and carving out a solid niche in the tax practice. He too was interviewed by the FBI. Neither he nor his father is under any suspicion. Same story "Your son will go death row, but if you shut up, well give him a lighter sentance...and throw in a better rate for you"

Both men were to testify before the US Sentate in the ongoing LIBOR scandal. The London Interbank Offered Rate, known as Libor, is the average interest rate at which banks can borrow from each other. 16 international banks have been implicated in this ongoing scandal, accused of rigging contracts worth trillions of dollars. HSBC has already been fined $1.9 billion and three of their low level traders arrested.

Accounting Note: Barclays(Absa's parent) hussled around +- $1,3 trillion of the LIBOR adjustments...but was fined +- $500 billion = Net profit: $700 Billion off the life of James n Adam and many others on the LIBOR Chainsaw Caligraphy of Banking.

The *BBA* promotes a legislative and regulatory system for banking and financial services - in the UK, Europe and internationally - which takes account of the needs and concerns of 253 members, including 24 associate and 48 professional members

The *BBA* has been involved with the Libor rate setting since 1986. It has now emerged the system has been vulnerable to manipulation since at least 2005.

Although we all know the BBA has now ceeded the "responsability" to a "new official regulator", I am of the opinion that the BBA was fully aware of this lending rate manipulation as they BBA board members own the relevant banking institutions. In order to restore the confidence in the international banking system (impossible to me given its 666 mandate of regulating buying n selling without it's number) they will simply arrest a few traders, switch a few CEOs (Barclays eg.) and ensure its continuiity under another guise. Thats how they roll.

Banks are indeed worse than standing armies...ask the parents of James n Adam  :Helpsmilie: 


Tetragrammaton Rocks
 :Gunsmilie:

----------


## SkyWalker42

Email from The Johan Joubert Community:


Here you go-proof of what we have been saying about the South African monetary system.

Two quotes from this article

"Since 2000 the SARB [South African Reserve Bank] probably printed about R100 billion out of thin air. This allowed the commercial banks to use about R40 billion to fractionally leverage at about 40:1 and create about R1,6 trillion in additional money out of thin air (That’s 1,600,000,000,000)."

"We can see that while the SARB printed R100 billion out of nothing, the commercial banks created about R1.6 trillion out of nothing by crediting customer accounts with digital currency and then charging interest on the money they created out of nothing."

What part of "out of nothing" are we not quite getting? Please send this article to anyone who still believes that a "loan" is a really a "loan."


http://soundmoneysa.co.za/2012/10/the-fed-vs-sarb-in-the-central-banks-print-match/#comment-503

----------

Frankincense (26-Jan-13)

----------


## msmoorad

its been a while since i posted anything on this thread but i found this which seems worthy:

http://edwardjayepstein.com/diamond/chap8.htm
---
The syndicate in London to which Rhodes contracted to sell De Beers' entire production of diamonds in 1893 was made up of ten firms. These were Wernher, Beit & Company, Barnato Brothers, Mosenthal Sons & Company, A. Dunkelsbuhler, Joseph Brothers, I. Cohen & Company, Martin Lilienfeld & Company, F. F. Gervers, S. Neumann, and Feldheimer & Company. All these firms were interconnected by marriage and family ties, and all were owned by Jewish merchants. The fact that Jewish companies completely dominated the distribution of diamonds at the end of the nineteenth century was not particularly surprising. For a thousand years, diamonds had been almost entirely a Jewish business.

Until the early part of the eighteenth century, the entire world's supply of diamonds came from India. The caravans that brought them across Arabia traded these rare stones to Jewish traders in Aden and Cairo for gold and silver. The traders then resold them to Jewish merchants in Venice, Lithuania, and Frankfurt. It was a natural enterprise for the Jews scattered throughout central Europe: Since they were moneylenders, they had to concern themselves with assessing, repairing, and selling gems that had been offered to them as collateral for loans. They also had close connections with the Jewish trading centers in the Ottoman Empire through which all the Indian diamonds passed.

The cutting and polishing of diamonds, moreover, was one of the few crafts that Jews were permitted to participate in by the medieval guilds in Europe. For most Jews, there was no choice in those days: If they wanted to have a vocation, it had to be either gem-polishing or money lending. In either case they dealt with diamonds.

In the sixteenth century, when the Portuguese succeeded it, establishing an ocean route to India, the caravan routes were supplanted by ships. The Jews in Portugal, who were mainly Sephardic (i.e. non-European) Jews, quickly made arrangements in Lisbon for ships' officers to buy diamonds directly from the Indian miners in Goa. And Lisbon became the main entry point in Europe for diamonds.

Jewish entrepreneurs then set up cutting factories in Lisbon (and also in Antwerp.) They employed the poorer Ashkenazi Jews from eastern Europe as cutters and polishers in these factories. Until nearly the end of the sixteenth century, the diamond industry thrived.

During the Inquisition, diamonds proved to be an invaluable asset for the Jews. Unlike almost any other asset, they were small enough to be concealed on the body; and they were also instantly redeemable for money in any country in Europe. For the Jewish people, who lived for centuries m constant fear of expulsion from their homes, diamonds became a logical means of storing and preserving their wealth.

When the Jewish diamond merchants and workers were forced by the Inquisition to flee from Lisbon and Antwerp, they resettled in Amsterdam. Since cutting factories required no equipment except for hand tools, which were portable, the Jews instantly transformed Amsterdam into the diamond center of Europe. By the middle of the seventeenth century, Jewish diamond merchants helped finance the Dutch East India Company, which organized its own trade route to India. So Amsterdam then replaced Lisbon as the port of entry in Europe for India's diamonds.

Just as the fields in India began to cease yielding diamonds, more were discovered in 1725 in Brazil. The Dutch maneuvered to gain control of this traffic, but now they had to contend with the rise of British sea power. By the mid eighteenth century, the British had almost completely taken over the trade in diamonds, both from India and Brazil. As the trading center for uncut diamonds shifted from Amsterdam to London, so did the Jewish diamond merchants. In England, they were granted licenses to import uncut diamonds, and they quickly organized a triangular trade in silver, coral, and diamonds. Silver was exported to Leghorn, Italy, where the proceeds from sales were used to buy coral; the coral was then imported into England and the proceeds used to buy diamonds from Brazil and India. The Jewish traders sent the diamonds to cutting factories that had been re-established in Antwerp, and from there, the jewels were sold to all the royal courts of Europe. To select and evaluate these diamonds, the courts chose Jewish gem experts, who became known as "Court Jews." In Sweden, it was the Isaac family; in Hamburg, it was the Lippold family; in Vienna, it was the Oppenheim family.

According to the records of the British East India Company, Jewish traders controlled virtually the entire world diamond traffic by the end of the eighteenth century. The Brazilian fields, however, were becoming rapidly depleted of diamonds, and no more diamonds were coming out of India. just as it appeared that the world might run out of diamonds, the South African mines were discovered in the eighteen-sixties.

The ten leading Jewish merchants in London, fearing that the market would be flooded with South African diamonds, quickly formed a syndicate to buy up all of the production from these new mines. A number of the merchants in this syndicate had also acquired large stock holdings in the De Beers monopoly itself. One of the merchants who took the lead in arranging the deal with Cecil Rhodes was Dunkelsbuhler. Dunkelsbuhler brought into his London company a sixteen years old apprentice from Friedberg, Germany. He was Ernest Oppenheimer, and he would complete the diamond invention.

Oppenheimer came from a large German Jewish family and had two brothers and three cousins who worked in the diamond syndicate. Thus, even as he began as a Junior clerk in Dunkelsbuhler's London office, Oppenheimer was well connected in the diamond world.

He began by sorting rough diamonds, under the supervision of his brother Louis. Louis Oppenheimer not only managed Dunkelsbuhler in London but also coordinated the pricing and classification of diamonds in all the other firms in the syndicate. During this period, Ernest Oppenheimer read all the correspondence that came in from Dunkelsbuhler's representative in Kimberley. Almost from the beginning, he had his heart set on going to the diamond fields, according to a memoir by a diamond sorter who worked with him. "Ernest had bought a six-penny book, in which he carefully noted, meticulously ordered, everything that might be conceivably of some use to him," the sorter, Etienne Fallek, later recalled.

Finally, in 1902, his brother dispatched Ernest to South , Africa to run Dunkelsbuhler's small buying office in Kimberley. His salary was 500 pounds a year. He was in many ways the prototype of the multinational businessman: German by birth, British by naturalization, Jewish by religion, and South African by residence.

He usually wore a white starched collar, a dark tie and a long frock coat. He rarely spoke to his fellow workers and he always kept his notebook at his side. Although some of the other sorters in the office simply assumed that he was a compulsive scribbler, Oppenheimer was in fact preparing a detailed analysis of the diamond-mining business. He had an excellent vantage point. Diamonds poured into the office from all the mines in Africa and were graded according to weight, size, shape, color and quality. By studying the records in the office, he was able to determine both the special characteristics and profitability of the production of each mine.

He also traveled around to the independent diggings around Orange River to buy diamonds and evaluate claims for Dunkelsbuhler. It was all part of his education in the diamond business.

In 1908, his cousin Frederick Hirschhorn became the syndicate's chief representative in Kimberley. Oppenheimer, who was close to his cousin, spent considerable time at the syndicate's sorting room. Here he became familiar with the way in which the diamonds were divided among the members of the syndicate and the particular categories of diamonds that the various syndicate members preferred.

Oppenheimer's initial success in acquiring capital came, however, from gold rather than diamond mines. A group of German investors, who were clients of Dunkelsbuhler, wanted to invest in gold properties in the Transvaal, and Oppenheimer arranged for them to buy an interest in operating gold mines. In making these deals, he took for himself a small percentage of the venture, as well as an option to increase his participation at a future date.

By 1914, the Germans had sunk an enormous amount of capital into expanding these gold mines. The outbreak of the First World War made their investment increasingly precarious: Germany was, after all, now an enemy of the British Commonwealth. Moreover, there were constant demands in the press for the expropriation of enemy assets in South Africa. As the pressure mounted on the South African government, Oppenheimer found a solution for the German investors. He personally created an international corporation in which the German interest could be subtly diffused with those of investors of other nationalities. He blended into this new corporation the percentages and options that he had obtained as a deal maker and also a number of interests that had been acquired by his cousins and other relatives in South Africa.

To avoid drawing any unnecessary attention to the German investments, he proposed giving the corporation a name that would strongly suggest an "American connection," as Oppenheimer put it. In a letter to his associates, he wrote, "Our aim should be for our company to make its debut as a new factor in South African finance." After considering the name United South Africa Company, which would be abbreviated USA Company, and then the Afro-American Company, they finally decided on the Anglo-American Corporation, which sounded very much like the Anglo-American alliance that was then winning the war. The mask seemed to work at least with the South African press: when the new corporation was announced in September 1917, the Rand Daily Mail proclaimed in a headline, "American Millions for the Rand."

After establishing his corporation, Oppenheimer quickly shifted his attention from gold back to diamonds. As early as 1910, he had concluded in a memorandum that "the only way to increase the value of diamonds is to make them scarce, that is, to reduce production." He believed that De Beers could bring about such scarcity but only if it expanded its reach beyond the borders of South Africa. He viewed control of the South African mines as a necessary, but not sufficient, condition for an effective diamond monopoly.

After Rhodes' death, the management of De Beers had based its monopoly on the proposition that there would not be new major discoveries of diamonds. When a bricklayer named Thomas M. Cullinan claimed to have discovered diamonds in a huge oval of yellow dirt some 600 miles north of Kimberley, De Beers geologists scoffed at the idea of diamond pipes existing outside of the Kimberley area. Frank Oats, who had succeeded Rhodes as head of De Beers, went so far as to declare that "the whole thing was a fake." He suggested to De Beers stockholders that the mine, which Cullinan named the Premier mine, had been "salted" with diamonds from the Kimberley area.

It quickly turned out Oats had been wrong: The Premier was a diamond pipe, larger than any other found in the world, and four times the the size of Kimberley's Big Hole mine. When the news was conveyed to Alfred Beit, who along with Rhodes and Barnato been a life governor of De Beers, he had a heart attack from which he never recovered.

Cullinan himself was prepared to fight another diamond war rather than sell out to De Beers. To raise capital for this mine, he sold a majority interest to the Transvaal government. Fortunately for De Beers, the British had just triumphed over the Boer settlers in the Transvaal in the Boer War, and they were able to pressure the Transvaal into coming to terms with De Beers.

Before Oppenheimer could achieve this world monopoly, he first, of course, had to get control of De Beers. The device he used to win a dominant position in De Beers was very similar to the one used by Rhodes a generation earlier. He acquired a diamond property for Anglo-American that De Beers desperately needed to maintain its monopoly. He then offered to exchange the property for a substantial number of shares in De Beers itself. This property was in the German colony of South-West Africa (now Namibia).

The first diamond was found there by a railroad worker in 1908 and identified as such by August Stauch, the railroad station master in Luderetz. Then it was discovered that the entire stretch of beach behind the Namibian desert was strewn with diamonds. Laborers who had been working on the railroad were quickly transferred to the Namibian beaches where they were lined up and forced to crawl on their hands and knees sifting through the sand for diamonds. The laborers were gagged by the Germans to prevent them from putting the diamonds in their mouths and stealing them. Whenever they found a diamond, it was dropped in a tin that the German guards carried with them.

When the Germans realized that they had broken the British monopoly on diamonds, the colonial authorities immediately ordered the entire beach sealed off into a Sperrgebiet, or forbidden zone, and consigned all the diamonds found there to a German syndicate called the "Diamond Regime." As the extent of this discovery became clear to South African officials in Capetown, the prime minister termed the German discovery "a hideous calamity for us all." The De Beers monopoly might have been broken by the Germans with their Namibian diamonds if it had not been for the outbreak of the First World War in 1914. South African troops immediately seized the diamond beach and shut down its production.

With the German investors in a state of near panic, Oppenheimer saw the possibility of staging his coup. He had personally assessed the various German properties in the forbidden zone on behalf of the London syndicate, and working through his network of cousins in Germany, he offered each of the major German investors shares in the Anglo-American Corporation for their holdings in the Namibian diamond beach. It was a deal they found difficult to reject. Since most of these Germans fully expected their assets to be appropriated by the allies for the duration of the war, they had little hope of receiving any income from them. The Oppenheimer exchange provided them with a liquid asset. Those who preferred not to accept Anglo-American stock received a cash payment. In the end, Oppenheimer acquired almost all of the German properties, which he reorganized into company called Consolidated Diamond Mines.

Before he could complete his coup, Oppenheimer needed the permission of the South African government to transfer the seized German assets to a South African corporation. Here he relied on the close working relationship he had with Jan Smuts, the South African prime minister. By 1919, the transfer was complete, and he had the bargaining chip he needed for dealing with De Beers.

Oppenheimer had perceived from the beginning, De Beers, could not afford to wage a diamond war against his Consolidated Diamond Mines. The beaches of Namibia held far too many diamonds for competition to prove anything but ruinous. Nor did Oppenheimer have any intention of competing with De Beers.

Instead, Oppenheimer offered the Namibian diamond to De Beers in return for a large block of stock. He was immediately given a place on the board of directors. At every opportunity, he bought more shares of De Beers. So did his cousins. By 1927, he had become the most powerful force in the diamond monopoly. When an English peer, Lord Bessborough, was made chairman, he objected "I cannot imagine anything worse for De Beers.... One can only have influence with the government if De Beers is looked upon as a South African company, and that feeling would be entirely destroyed by making a man in London chairman." He appealed to Lord Rothschild, whose bank still owned a large block of stock in De Beers, to support his candidacy, and in 1929 Oppenheimer became chairman of the board of De Beers. He was then knighted by the king of England for his services to the British Empire.

Whereas Rhodes had seen the diamond monopoly as a means of extending the British Empire, Oppenheimer saw it as an end in itself. He wanted to create a truly international business that owed its allegiance to no single nation. His strategy, he explained to his brother Louis in a letter, was to make De Beers "the absolute controlling factor in the diamond world." By "absolute," he meant control of each and every link in the diamond chain that led from the mines to the distribution network for diamonds. He reasoned that "the danger to the security of the diamond industry is not the discovery of a new rich diamond field, but the irrational exploitation of it." If De Beers could choke off the "irrational" sale of diamonds before they reached the retail market, it could contain any temporary oversupply of diamonds that developed from new mines. It was imperative to prevent at all costs the retail price of diamonds from falling.

----------


## msmoorad

continuation of above article:
--
Oppenheimer moved quickly to consolidate his position. He merged Consolidated Diamond Mines into De Beers, and strove through his banking connections to gain additional financial support for the company. When all the complicated exchanges of stock were completed, Oppenheimer's Anglo-American Corporation emerged as the controlling shareholder in De Beers.

In 1929, the onslaught of the worldwide Depression strained the ability of the syndicate in London to continue to absorb the world's diamond production. Since the public virtually stopped buying diamonds, the syndicate had to retain almost all the diamonds mined in the world. By 1931, it was oil the verge of bankruptcy, and cabled its office in Kimberley "No sale possible. Best offers for small quantities were well below cost price. Market quite demoralized. Inform Sir Ernest Oppenheimer."

Oppenheimer immediately understood the gravity of the situation. The syndicate could no longer afford to keep its stockpile intact, and if it placed even a small portion of the diamonds on the market, the price would totally collapse. He further realized that this could forever destroy the public's trust in diamonds as a store of value. He had only one alternative: to now take over the syndicate.

Since Oppenheimer and his relatives owned shares in leading members of the syndicate, there was little resistance to the takeover. The subsequent exchange of stock in fact enhanced, rather than diluted, Oppenheimer's control of the monopoly. He put his younger brother Otto in command of the distribution arm in London, which was now called the Diamond Corporation. He then created the Diamond Trading Company, which took over the responsibility of the syndicate for allocating diamonds to manufacturers and wholesalers.

World sales had fallen to practically nothing- a mere $100,000 worth in 1932- and Oppenheimer next moved to curtail the supply of diamonds. One by one, he closed all major mines in South Africa. Production fell from 2,242,000 carats in 1930 to 14,000 carats in 1933. He also closed the beach mines in Namibia. A confidential market analysis, commissioned by De Beers, noted, "The diamond market is exceedingly sensitive to adverse conditions and rapidly dwindles when such conditions are in the ascendent."

Prices were plunging even after the cutback in supply. According to the same report, "During the years 1930 to 1932, there was a pronounced and steady decline in prices of approximately 50 percent."

Oppenheimer was able to close down his own mines, but he could not prevent newly discovered diamond mines in the Belgian Congo and Portuguese Angola from continuing to produce diamonds. Even though there was no market for these diamonds, De Beers had to continue buying them up through its Diamond Corporation in London to prevent them from being dumped on the market. To finance these diamonds, De Beers issued bonds.

By 1937, De Beers' stockpile of diamonds had grown to some forty million carats- which was, even in pre-Depression times, nearly twenty years' supply. Oppenheimer's empire, which had invested millions of dollars in borrowed money in these diamonds that could not be sold, was now itself on the verge of bankruptcy. According to one United States government report, Oppenheimer was even considering dumping several tons of these diamonds into the North Sea to prevent them from reaching the market in the event that his company was forced into liquidation by his creditors.

Oppenheimer was saved from having to implement this radical solution to the oversupply problem by the invention of the diamond grinding wheel. In essence, the wheel was a metal-grinding surface impregnated with crushed diamond powder that permitted a quantum leap in the mass production of automobiles, airplanes and machinery. Steel dies and machine tools had always been used to cut precision parts for industry. As steel blades had to be constantly honed or changed, the production of standardized parts moved at a slow pace. In the early 1930s, the Krupp Company in Germany developed a tungsten carbide alloy that was far more resistant to wear than steel. Before tungsten carbide dies and blades could be adopted by industry, however, some means had to be found for shaping them. Diamonds proved to be the only material hard enough, and the diamond grinding wheel thus became an indispensable tool for mass production.

Instead of jettisoning the small and poorly crystallized diamonds, called bort, into the sea, De Beers began crushing them into powder and supplying them to the automotive, aircraft and machine tool industry. With Europe rearming for war, millions of tons of this powder could be profitably each year. Oppenheimer immediately saw the potential of "Industrial diamonds."

Oppenheimer realized that controlling this vital supply of industrial diamonds was necessary to protect the power of his cartel. He was especially concerned about the Forminiere Mines in the Belgian Congo, where black, poorly crystallized diamonds could be mined by the ton rather than the carat. He wrote his son Harry: "There can only be one policy for Dc Beers .... make sure of this Congo production even if the Forminiere diamonds have to be bought in addition [to bort] .... Forminiere will dictate the post-war policies Of the diamond trade. By controlling the Congo production De Beers will maintain its leading position in diamonds." To assure that these crucial mines in the Congo did not slip out of De Beers' control, Sir Ernest negotiated what amounted to a private treaty with the Belgian government. In return for guaranteeing that the Forminiere Mines would sell all its bort to a De Beers subsidiary in London called the Industrial Diamond Corporation, Oppenheimer agreed to provide the Belgian cutting industry with the lion's share of diamonds from all of De Beers' mines. London would have a complete monopoly on the distribution of diamond powder, and Antwerp, which employed some 20,000 cutters, would remain the preeminent center for cutting diamonds. Working through the Belgian banks, Oppenheimer further insured his leverage in the Congo by buying a large block of stock in a Belgian holding company called Sibeka, which owned controlling shares in the mines in the Congo. Pierre Crokaert, a Belgian financier whose family's banking intcrests were closely allied with those of Oppenheimer's, became a board member of De Beers and a deputy to Oppenheimer. He undertook the responsibility for regulating the production of diamonds from the Congo in accordance the quota set by De Beers. With the completion of this arrangement with the Belgians, De Beers became an international cartel.

----------


## msmoorad

this is another very interesting article:
http://henrymakow.com/2014/11/inside...tral-bank.html

Stephen Goodson has written a hair raising account of the South African equivalent of the Federal Reserve. 
*As a former Director, he is in a position to know*.

----------


## Dave A

From your link, ms -



> [Author] Stephen Goodson left SARB under claims that he was a "holocaust denier" with bad press associated with him. He dedicates an entire chapter to this topic in his book, which does not interest NewERA at all. We are far more interested in the research and insight behind the banking system. It is greatly sad that such a topic is brought up, as we feel it is completely unnecessary and inconsequential to the real message behind the book.


A fascinating comment on a number of levels.

1. Henry Makow is NewERA
2. Purpose lies in the eyes of Henry Makow, and not the author.
3. If Henry isn't interested, the author shouldn't include it.

Begs the question - Was the author acting on Henry's instructions?

It certainly smacks of a conspiracy, but who is trying to fool who?

----------

Blurock (01-Dec-14)

----------


## cyppokagain

rehypothecation I guess where a lends to b and pledges said securities to c whom in turn pledges it to d whom in turn pledges it to e each trying to eek out a little bit of net present value out of the transaction even though the incremental costs make this little pyramid more and more prone to collapse since it wrings liquidity out of the system. The fun part is when not only is the collateral worthless but so is the security and the whole pledged and re-pledged chain of participants.
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-0...ehypothecation

sometimes things implode but before they do there is a huge amount of inflationary extraction on the way there

----------


## milan96

It's a long time ago that I post her

see what *still* is going on!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikIAUN1YHNQ - Project Spear 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EFGKVPKrp8  Truth Be Told - Project Spear  (Not allowed to screen in South Africa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------

Frankincense (30-Mar-15)

----------


## msmoorad

http://henrymakow.com/2015/02/Centra...ins-World.html

----------

Frankincense (30-Mar-15)

----------


## msmoorad

Stephen Goodson. a former Director of the South African Reserve Bank, and
author of A History of Central Banking, reviewed here yesterday, 
has been threatened with arrest for disclosing the bank's criminal activities. 

http://henrymakow.com/2015/02/centra...le-blower.html

----------

Frankincense (30-Mar-15)

----------


## mosescapetown

Wow"" :Detective:   what an interesting read...  Just when i thought i was the only conspiracy theorist here.

read a book called "Family of Fortune- biography of the Rothschild Family" for finding out how it all started.

----------

Frankincense (30-Mar-15)

----------


## Frankincense

Greetings Kings,

"Even in the 20th century, with faith, courage and a just cause, David will still beat Goliath!" - His Imperial Majesty Qedamawi Haile Sellasie the First, King of Kings, The Conquering Lion of the Tribe of Judah. 

....and so too in the 21st century, we remain confident in the victory of good over evil.

JAH live Children... :Yes:

----------


## Dave A

I take it you like our new Public Protector.

----------


## Sly21C



----------


## Frankincense

It is good & necessary to question the ownership & mandate of the 1921 est. SARB as we do seek progressive change, not irrational short-sightedness. We should not be alarmed by this nor divert to allegations of "overstepping reach", afterall the public interest has never been Reserve banks' passions when I learn how wars are financed by same entities.

  Admirable is the courage displayed given what happens to anyone who decides to poke the bear of fractional Reserve Banking.

A system of a down prophesy does sadly dictate from the Regional Reserve M6othe6rship6 City of London (Sovereign State), to each of it's Whole World over,  without eXeption, rich n poor, free n bond, Reserve Bank Sattelites feeding their suckling commerical bank Infants, that even​ if the RSA gov buys out the 600 foreign SARB shareholders as is being contemplated, and probable  tweaks in fiscal policy mandates via changes in Constitution, which we are well within our "Sovereign" rights to do, as long it's for the better, the RSA gov will simply end up buying "total ownership" of a sattelitic organ of Mystery Babylon The Great, a Beast that will remain attached to 6Moth6ershi6p via an unseverable umbilical discord of the Regional Reserve affiliations, compounded by infections of the International Bank of Settlements, spiced Kings Report, IMF debt control, FIAT currency manipulative oppression, interbank rate scandals and carefully calculated depressions with increased austerity measures from on high.

Still, currency won't be backed by Gold or with real value.  Still, banks will only need 10% capital​ in reserves to dish the allowed additional 90% as "fictitious" loans, hyperinflation of sorts. 

so....if the PP receives such backlash for merely suggesting the Constitution can be considered to change to focus on an alternate growth path concerning currency management, surely she will be eXecuted for stepping into the realm of suggesting a Gold backed currency given our Gold reserves, or be laughed off as a lunatic.

I do appreciate her courage, even though some may consider it foolish or naive given the sentiment of Revelation 13:4  "Who can War against The Beast? "

Though the below may be considered conspiracy theories: 

1. Abraham Lincoln - assassinated for introducing the Greenback Dollar
2. JFK -assasinated for Kennedy Dollar (executive order 11110)
3. Gadaffi assassinated for intro gold backed African dollar for Oil trade

 What will Mkhwebane receive above all this criticism if she persists, will she be next? 

I prefer to support global financial architectural reform in order to build a better world over the status quo, thus appreciate the attention this matter is receiving, however; sometings no one can stop even with mandates and ownership changes.

Much love fam.

----------

